# Anyone having natural FET in June/July using Blastocyst?



## clogs

Hi


Would be great to share experiences and what to expect. I am having two embryos put in so they will probably defrost 5 or 6?


Cx


----------



## pinks

Hi 

Ive just done a frozen cycle last sun and im on the dreaded 2ww. 

Im having my blood test on wed so fingers crossed.

pink


----------



## pinks

I had 2 put back in so they thawed out 2 first of all 1 was good and the other 1 of was only 50% so they thawed out another 1!

pink x


----------



## clogs

Fingers crossed and glad they only defrosted three. Hoping that Wednesday goes well.


I will let you know how many they go for.


Cx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


clogs- when do you get started? wishing you a successful cycle.



pinks- there are no words to describe how awful the 2ww is but gladly yours is nearly over. wishing you a BFP tomorrow   


hope you don't mind me joining you.  I've just had a BFN from a fresh IVF cycle in May/June and due to start natural FET with my next AF, which is hopefully due next Tuesday 6th july.  we have 13 blasts in the freezer and will be thawing 2 and transfering however many 1 or 2 depending on thaw survival.


hoping that there's BFPs all around, starting with pinks's tomorrow


----------



## carole99

Hi everyone,

I'm planning a FET this cycle, also hoping to go to blast. We're planning to thaw 4 and see how they get on. Would be great to compare notes. 

Pink- good luck with your test

Carole x


----------



## thinendometrium

hi carole! it would definitely been nice to compare notes.  I know that it's a natural cycle, but I still feel like I don't know what to expect (like when I will be going in for scans/bloods, how many times, etc). what were your other natural FETs like? how much back and forth did you have to clinic?  When is your AF due? Wishing you the very best of luck for this cycle.


----------



## carole99

Hi,

Congratulations on your DS! It's always nice to see success stories. 

I've found FET cycles much easier. Different clinics will do different things but for mine I've just gone in for blood tests every other day starting on day 10 of my cycle to check for ovulation. Then they plan thaw from that and just go back in for transfer a few days later. I've not had any scans until the transfer. My blood test this morning showed ovulation so all being well with embryos I'll be in next Tuesday then back on 2WW! 

When are you planning to start? Good luck with everything, x x x


----------



## thinendometrium

Thanks carole for good wishes and for all your advice- much appreciated as I'm clueless as to what to expect and the information from the clinic was useless with no detail at all.


congrats on ovulation!!! wishing your embies a safe thaw and lots of growth   


my AF is due on your transfer day so that should be the start of our natural FET cycle   


Keep us updated on how you and your embies are doing xxxx


pinks- how did you get on today hun? really hope that it's happy news and a cause for celebration on our little thread    


clogs- hi! how is everything with you?


----------



## waterlily241

Hi

I'm having a natural FET this cycle. Next bloods on Friday, all being well ET on Sun/Mon.  Having at least 3 (probably 4) thawed. 3 day old embies, hoping they will be taken to blast and transfer 2.

Pinks - good luck for Wed  

Good luck to everyone else with your tx.


 xxx


----------



## carole99

Hi waterlily,

Are you having ET this sunday/monday? You'll be just a few days ahead of me, if my embies get to blast I'll be in on tuesday. Hope everything's going to plan so far.     

Hi thinendometrium,

How's your cycle going? Hope AF's punctual this month so you can get started!

AFM- thawing 4 day 1 embies tomorrow and then we have to wait to see what happens. Always very nerve-racking! I'm really hoping to get 2 blasts to transfer.

This'll be a lucky month for all of us


----------



## thinendometrium

clogs- was your OTD this wednesday just gone? I've been thinking about you LOTS and I am    that if it was this past wednesday that you're just too busy celebrating to have come on to share your happy news with us    


pinks- how are you hun?


waterlily- how did your bloods go today? have you been given any more info about when transfer might be (although with possibility of going to blast and embies being thawed on day 3 equivalent, it's difficult to know, but I'm presuming that they would have given you two dates- one for day 3 and one for day 5 depending on how the embies get on?). hope that ovulation has been confirmed and wishing your frosties a healthy thaw and lots of growing and dividing    


carole- how nerve-wracking to be thinking about your precious embies being thawed and rooting them on to grown and divide, but I am sending them lots of PMA and lots of dividing vibes    . please let us know when you hear from the embryologists.


AFM- just    that AF arrives on Tuesday and then my lining doesn't do any funny business and cooperates- my two fears (for the time being!).


wishing you all a very good, relaxed weekend x


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Well, the clinic called and i have to go back on Monday, not for the ET as I had thought ... but another blood test ... arrhh.  My bloods are usually spot on day 13, my last FET was on day 17 and Monday is day 18! I've got a terrible feeling it's not going to happen this month.  I feel like  .  The thing is I feel as if I am ovulating, the usual pains, etc., but obviously not. I guess i just have to wait until Monday, but it is so so hard. 

How are you doing carole, clogs, theendometrium, pinks?

lots of  
xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

waterlily- it's so annoying when your body isn't doing what it's supposed to do, but don't feel bad, it just means that things will be pushed a few days later. you WILL ovulate, it'll just be a few days late, that's all    . Try to relax over the weekend and just enjoy it, because as you say, it's not in your hands.  Here's hoping that monday brings the news we want     


Thanks for asking about me. I'm fearing that my cycle, after being like clockwork for years, will not cooperate, and as I'm due to be going back to work very soon after ET (or when I've calculated ET to be) I just CAN'T afford for AF to be late, just can't.  but i'm now thinking that all the worrying I'm doing about my AF starting may mess around with things, so trying to remain calm!


----------



## waterlily241

I know what you mean - sometimes the more you try to stay calm the more uptight and anxious you get. I'm off work this week and next so that I would be relaxed before and after ET, think i should have just went to work . It would at least take my mind off things for a little while.

I'll take your advice though   and   .  The midnight showing tonight of the new Twilight film should help  

I had a BFP from a natural FET last year so  . You will have a lovely BFP in no time! 

Have a great weekend.

xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

lol to midnight showing of twilight movie! enjoy!


thanks for your encouragement sweetie and I'm very sorry for all you've gone through   .  I'm hopeful we will all get BFPs and they'll all be keepers


----------



## nat4353

hiya girls

can i join you I hope to start a fet this month just waiting for AF to arrive due about 12th this will be the 1st fet ive done i have 3 blasts in the freezer - not sure what to expect but its worth a go trying not to stress this time round.

just hoping that they thaw ok 

natalie xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

hi natalie and WELCOME!


our IVF treatments almost read the same way- my 1st worked and have a DS, second (recent) BFN and about to start 1st FET ever with blasts. My AF is due on tuesday 6th but as it will be my first natural AF after the BFN AF, I am concerned it will not turn up on time.


wish you a successful cycle x


----------



## carole99

Morning everyone!

Waterlily the same thing happened to me during my last FET, kept going in for bloods convinced I was ovulating and kept getting a call to say go back in 2 days for more bloods! I was panicking too but it was just a few days later than I expected. The same will happen to you, monday will the day      How was eclipse, I'm dying to see it, may have to book in for next weekend!

Thinendometrium, I spend my life dreading AF coming until I', starting treatment then I'm desperate for it to start!   I really hope it happens for you on tuesday, it's so hard that we can't plan exactly when things are going to happen. I'll send AF and thickening vibes to you!    

Natalie, welcome! This is my 4th FET and hopefully my last   but if you've any questions just ask.

AFM 4 embryos thawed successfully hurray   Just need to see how they get on over next 4 days  

Thinking of you all x x x


----------



## Anjie

Hope you dont mind me joining you - I am in the process of natural FET (well, when I say natural I am on prednisolone, will be on heparin & baby apsprin plus progesterone to try and help possible blood clotting issues and potential auto immune problems - although mainly procautionary as my blood results vary)


Anyhoo i had scans every other day leading up to a 20mm follicle and good lining and because they didnt want ET to fall on the weekend I have been triggered, my little ice mites will be coming out on tuesday day 2 - hopefully taking them to blast for ET on Friday!


I was way out on my timings, reached O very early this month (prob down to prednisolone) but all is well as the week after at work would have been quite complicated


     to you all xx


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- WONDERFUL news on your all 4 of your embies surviving the thaw! hope that they're growing big and strong    . thanks so much for your good wishes.


anjie- WELCOME!!! glad that you're all set to go with trigger done and your embies coming out of the freeze on tues. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## carole99

Hi Anjie, nice to have you here.

Everyone else, hope you're all having a good weekend.

Just been out for dinner with friends, nice to get away from my head for a while


----------



## Becky1979

Hi I am new to this site and forum. I have just done a natural FET with a 5 day blastocyst so I am now waiting 10 days for the results.

Having been through the mill and back I am really hoping for a BFP. 

Does anyone know what the success rate with natrual FET is? xx


----------



## clogs

Hi Carole, Waterlilly, Theenendoetrium, Pinks, Becky 10979, Anjie


How are you all doing? Good luck with the wait Becky!!! Fingers crossed.


We have a grand little club starting here, which should help to keep us all sane. I don't know about you but my clinic seem very slap dash. They were asking today how many I wanted to defrost. I have 12 embryos and am lucky enough to be allowed two to be put back. I have told them to defrost 6 and then call me if they need more is this too many? They just seem to rush me without giving me the full facts and likelihood of success. She said over the phone if I just defrost two it will be too late to defrost any more until the next cycle.


Waterlilly, I see you have been given bloods I have had no blood tests at all just scans and me peeing on an ovulation kit. I am getting worried I am rushing decisions and not being properly informed. They are defrosting mine as they have to get them to Blast stage.


Anyone got good news Natalie when are you starting?


Love Cxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Becky- hello and WELCOME to both FF and this thread!  So sorry for everything you've been through but I hope that this is a BFP that is a keeper    . What is your exactly OTD? The waiting is horrible but I hope the days just fly by and you reach your BFP soon. Did you have just one blast thawed? or did you thaw the 2 and had the 1 surviving transferred? sorry to be asking, but just comparing notes as we've agreed with the consultant to thaw 2 and have whatever survives transferred (be it 1 or 2) but I keep revisiting this decision in my head and I don't know whether it's right or wrong but then again, I don't think there's a right or wrong one as I told DH the other day that I'd be gutted if 1 didn't survive and we only had 1 transferred, but equally I would be fearful if both survive and both are transferred.  So I think that the decision is sensible as I believe it leaves room for the powers that be up above to decide what is best for us. AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow but I'm fearful that I have no AF pains AT ALL and I really can't afford to be delayed with the logistics of attending for ET, etc. 


waterlilly- how did today's blood go? hope it's good news hun.


carole- how are your thawed babies doing?


anjie- your ice babies come out of the deep freeze tomorrow!!!


nat- not long now til AF arrives and the ball starts rolling!


clogs- hi hun, how are you? when are you do to start? oh, just saw your thread as I tried to post this. sounds like your embies are not at blast stage (day1, day2 or day3 embies) and in that case, yes, the nurse is right, they would not be able to defrost anymore for this cycle should (God forbid) none of them make it to blast as they are defrosted on the day of your cycle which coincides with their age (so 2 days after ovulation if they are day 2 embies, 3 days after ovulation if they are day 3 embies, etc) and then they're cultured in a special medium to help them to continue to grow, and if they continue to do so, they should reach the blastocyst stage by day 5 post ovulation and that's when you'll have the transfer (well, a few clinics wait until day 6 to do transfer, but majority do on day 5). It's very unfair that you haven't been given all the information you need so that you are able to make an informed decision.  I would give the clinic a ring and ask to speak to an embryologist and ask them all the questions you have, as it's only your right.  They should be OK with that as there are embryologists roaming around all the time during clinic hours. Are they being thawed today? when did you ovulate? good luck hun.

pinks- I'm hoping that you meant OTD is THIS wednesday and if so, lots of luck for testing and hope it's a shiny BFP   , the first for our lucky thread


----------



## clogs

Hello Ladies

I like the idea of this being a lucky thread!!!!

Becky fingers crossed for you!!!! I am hoping for a BFP. Sorry you have been through the mill, I am afraid I don't know the success rates with natural but apparently it means your embryo is transferred into a more natural environment

Thinendometrium I am praying for you to get a BFP. Please don't fret about your decision, I think we can all feel anxious was it right, but in the end there is no right or wrong.



Keep the news coming it is a good thing for us to be there for each other, I am not even telling family as I just. want to keep it quiet.

Angjie good for you on getting out-not the same without a drink though is it.

Cxxx


----------



## aerdna

Hi,

Can i join you? I am going to be having a FET either on Friday or Saturday.  I'm not sure which yet - waiting for the call to tell me the times.

This is our second attempt - first time didnt work, but we have six blasts put into the freezer and am hoping to put two into me this time.  I'm absolutely petrified it wont work again as it was really awful last time!

Any advice would be appreciated as I really don't know much.  I've read here that some of you have been having blood tests - but the only test I have been doing is the CLerarblue ovulation kit at home - waiting for ovulation - which finally came yesterday. My doctor is not planning to do any tests or scans before the transfer day and hope that it all looks okay on the day... is there anything i can be doing to prepare my body (oh - and also my mind) in advance.  I've been going to accupuncture so hopefully that will work - but does anyone know anything else i could be doing (eg something i should be eating, or doing, or anything)... i really want this to work so I'll really try anything.

Good luck to the rest of you - you ladies are an inspiration to me whenever I read anything on this forum - fingers crossed for you all!

Andrea


----------



## clogs

Hi Andrea


I hope you are well. I haven't had any bloods either and I am due in Friday or Sunday. I have twelve embies but they need to get to the Blastocyst stage. It is hard isn't it because you are reliant on your clinic and like you I don't feel it is that attentive.


I too have had acupuncture and been peeing on a stick but lets hope in a few weeks we get two blue lines on another kit.


I am now paranoid I have let them defrost too many. I am having two put in too, maybe two is a lucky number!!!


I think the main thing is to try and relax and not get too strung out easier said than done. 


My acupuncturist said not too much exercise (well there has to be some plus points) and also a treatment before and after egg transfer.


I think you will be fine.


Cxxxx


----------



## Anjie

Hi all

aerdna - This is my first FET but know how exhausting this whole process can be, last time I did acupuncture and do enjoy that but just haven't had the time, I am also really trying to not obsess and actually everything seems to be happening really fast - bet that wont be the case on the 2ww. I have just ordered zita west relaxation CD, should arrive tomorrow and have cut out refined sugar and stimulants since sat, drinking water and eating natural and exercising, I even intend to keep on exercising even in to the 2ww but gently.

Becky     for OTD

Thin - I had 2 transferred for the IVF and although it ended negatively I am glad I did and intend to do 2 this time around, its such a personal thing, I only have 4 ice bubbas so am hoping that at least 2 survive. Stupid question but can they re-freeze? 

Clogs - 6 sounds reasonable to me but thin is right, if you dont feel you have the info you need then talk to the embryologist

Carol, nat, waterlilly    hope your all doing OK and nobody has gone mad just yet.

So yes, defrost tomorrow, I will call in the afternoon to see if all is well - its weird to think that they are a year old already

anjie xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Andrea- hello and WELCOME! wish you success in this cycle hun. I'm no expert on what to do, but I've heard and read that brazil nuts (about 5 a day) and pineapple juice are good for the lining.  


hello to all the other ladies and wish you all lots of luck xxxx


----------



## carole99

Hi everyone,

thinendometrium- good luck tomo, fingers crossed for AF and everything to go smoothly for you

cloggs- i think 6 is reasonable, last cycle we thawed 5 to make sure we got to blast and then we froze the other survivor, you can always freeze any blasts that you're not transferring and it would be so disapointing to have none for transfer

anjie- good luck with thaw tomo

andrea- i don't really know what to do either but i just try to take it easy and be as healthy as i can

becky- good luck with 2ww

waterlily, natalie, pinks- hope you're all doing well

I'm having transfer tomo, 4 good embryos at day 3 so waiting to see how many get to blast but planning to transfer 2 if possible. Starting on clexane and prednisolone too after failed cycles so really hoping it makes a difference xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- that's fab hun!!! lots of luck for tomorrow. hope that you get the 2 you want and that transfer goes smoothly. you'll be PUPO in only a few short hours!


----------



## Becky1979

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is ok, I am sending positive thoughts and vibes to us all . My result date is 12th July, I am petrified incase it doesn't work. I have been doing all the usual stuff you read like eating the brazil nuts and acupuncture, all I can do now is sit and wait. I am currently experiencing mild cramping - hope thats a good sign, bit too early for AF to arrive. Has anyone ever had a natural FET without progesterone support? I am on nothing as they think I don't need it.

It is lovely to talk to other people who are experiencing similar things, makes me feel I am not alone. xxxx


----------



## carole99

Thanks thinendometrium

Becky I'm not on any progesterone either, again they don't think I need it. I'm only starting the prednisolone and clexane this cycle as I've had failed implantation last 3 cycles and they're thinking maybe immune issues. Don't worry, I'm sure they'd be giving you support if you needed it. It's far too early for AT cramps, must be the embryos making space and implanting


----------



## thinendometrium

becky I agree with carole, 3 days post blast transfer is REALLY GOOD!!! good luck sweetie, sending you lots of sticky vibes! xxxx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi Carole, when is your test date? wishing you loads of luck! I really hope it's implantation cramps, they only transferred one blastocyst, still have one left in the freezer. They wouldn't put 2 back due to me having an ectopic in March :-( xx

Hi thinendometrium, fingers crossed for you, I really hope so, also been getting pains in my ovaries. I hate sympton spotting but really cannot help it


----------



## waterlily241

Hi everyone

I am about to throw my laptop out the window.  i spent ages writing my post and at the end pressed the backspace by accident, lost my message.  Started again and we I got it finished my stupid computer decided to shutdown - so here goes - third time lucky!!  

Hello girls!

Welcome to Natalie, Anjie, becky and andrea to our little club!

Wow! Lots happening this week ...

theendometrium AF will arrive tomorrow hun - the waiting is such a pain isn't it  

carole - good luck for tomorrow honey - you will have two lovely little embies on board very soon! 

clogs - you should speak to the clinic if you need to sweetheart, it's your right, your body, your embies   I had 5 thawed at my last FET and transferred 2 blasts. My clinic always does blood tests to detect the surge. 

pink - sending you lots of positive vibes for wed hun 

Becky - the 2ww is so hard hun 

andrea and anjie good luck girls  

natalie  

Good news finally got a surge so my ET is a go.  Waiting for the lab to call me tomorrow to confirm ET day, probably Sat.   the little embies survive the thaw now. I'm a little concerned that the ET is so late in my cycle but the nurse at the clinic says it's nothing to worry about.

Hugs to all you lovely ladies. It's so good that we have each other for support.

 xxx


----------



## waterlily241

PS. Carole, Eclipse was fab!!!  Jacob was particularly funny


----------



## thinendometrium

waterlilly- yay to surge!!!! excellent news on ET going ahead. don't worry hun, it's not too late in your cycle as you've just ovulated later this cycle so your AF isn't due until 14 days after ovulation, as usual, so normal amount of time for your embies to get snuggled in. hope the thaw goes really well    . thanks for your good wishes, but no sign of AF whatsoever and I have a feeling it won't show up for days as really no sign at all and I've just been reading about TONS of women who get delayed AF the month after BFN so it's hopeless and timing is completely unpredictable now, which I really couldn't afford to have happened due to work and being unable to take time off to have ET............................we'll just have to see how it pans out............


----------



## carole99

Hi everyone,

Well I've had my transfer and now relaxing at home. All went ok, had 2 blasts of medium quality so both transferred. Test date is Friday 16th so just need to wait and see.    

How's everyone else doing? Great news about surge waterlilly, not long now till you'll be PUPO! Any sign of AF thinendometrium? Any more cramps becky? I feel crampy already but sure I'm imagining it!


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- have been waiting for your news all day and I was ABOUT to post asking what's going on! Congratulations on being PUPO with 2 blasts!!!! feet up hun and relax and think positive implanting thoughts    . Have you got some time to put your feet up or are you having to go back to work tomorrow? Good luck.

Hello to all the other ladies- hope that you're all doing well.

AFM- AF has _sort of_ turned up! (sorry tmi) I started spotting bright red just past noon, so not full flow and a bit of a weird colour compared to 'normal' AF starts (maybe it's because of the treatment in last cycle?) but it took me seconds after knicker checking (sorry tmi again!) to rush and call clinic and claim the start of my cycle.......................not sure that today counts though. oh well, what's the worst that will happen? I'll be out by a day? Anyway, they want me in for a scan next Tuesday (day . Will they be doing a blood test at the same time? The nurse didn't know.

Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## carole99

That's great, even if you haven't started fully today at least you know it's on the way! I would think if you've to go to the clinic they'll want bloods to check for ovulation but i'm not too sure, my clinic don't do scans and i think they all do different things.

I'm back at work to tomorrow but only for half day, not looking too busy for the rest of the week either so shouldn't be too stressful.

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls

Carole - well done hun, 2 blasts fantastic   for implantation.  

thinendometrium hey great news and AF was on time kind of.    I agree with C, think the clinic will want to do bloods to check for ovulation.

I'm still waiting for the embriologist to call me - been waiting all day   Maybe they aren't going to call today but I'm sure Pat told me they would call.  Mind you it was after 6pm last night when she called (think they're really busy). They wouldn't not call if it were bad news would they and anyway if they are day 3 embies would they take them out already if the ET is due for Sat? so maybe they won't call until they have something to say ... is it possible to go completely mad with all the waiting? I really wish I hadn't taken last week and this week off work - would have been better keeping my mind occupied 

Hi to all everyone else. Hope you're doing ok.

 xx


----------



## carole99

Hi waterlily,

I think that if the transfer's not till sat they wouldn't need to thaw your embryos yet, but if you're worried you should phone the clinic. They'll let you know exactly what's happening. It's all stressful enough without having to wait for a phone call all day!


----------



## waterlily241

Thanks Carole

The more i think about it you are right they wouldn't take the embies out yet ... I know I should have called the clinic but didn't want to hassle them. I'll definitely call in the morning.

xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- it's good that you'll have work to keep you occupied but that it won't be too busy so you can take it easy- perfect combo I think!


waterlilly- so sorry for all the stress and the waiting. Carole's right though, if they're day 3 embies and you're having blast transfer saturday, they wouldn't be thought til thursday I think.  Hope you have a less stressful day tomorrow.plan some activity so that you're not stuck at home worried and stressing.


pinks- want to wish you all the very best for tomorrow. hope that you're greeted with a shiny BFP in the morning and that it's a day of celebrations      


well, the witch has now hit with full force and boy am I paying for complaining that I haven't had any AF pain    .  Oh i    that this is her last visit for a long long time


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, hope your all ok. Carole great news today on your ET, sending you lots of luck  x

Thinendometrium, starting your AF today sounds good, good luck with the scan, keep us posted.

Hi waterlilly, they should thaw your embies on the day of transfer,how many are you transferring?

I am still having cramps also feel really tired and a wave of sickness came over me today. Really trying not to get my hopes up incase it's bad news. I am also praying it sticks in the right place   xxx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi Waterlilly, sorry I got confused, I agree with carole and thinendometrium they will probaby thaw them Thursday for blast transfer Saturday, not thinking straight at the minute, hate this waiting xx


----------



## thinendometrium

becky- hope that it's all good news. there's no harm in being as positive as positive can be to encourage those embies to stick for the long haul.  it's the best attitude to have as being negative won't shield one from a negative result but will only make the 2ww more miserable than it already is.  you have every reason to be positive as the fresh blast from the same batch resulted in a pregnancy, it's just unfortunate that it was in the wrong spot.  so clearly it's a sticky batch


----------



## Becky1979

Thanks thinendometrium, I am counting down the days. Thing is I have been in this 2ww thing many times before but it never has got to me so much like this time has. If it is positive I am hoping and praying it's a high beta level, it was only 16 last time :-(. If it is a BFN then I will book a holiday to look forward to and arrange for next FET.

How is everything with you xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

oh hun, don't worry about HCG levels, etc, IT WILL WORK and IT WILL BE A KEEPER        


I'm ok- overdosed on ibuprofen (not really, but very high dose of 800mg) because of the awful AF pains. Now just to count down the days until next Tuesday when I'll have my scan.


----------



## Becky1979

Thanks hun, cramping for me this early on is very unusual, I only cramp on the day I start AF. I need to start thinking more positive - will start from now!

Oh hun AF pains are horrid, I get them bad too. Hopefully we have seen the back of our periods for a good 9 months  xx


----------



## Anjie

Hi All - me post!

I had a call from the Agora this morning and only 2 bubs survived the thaw - they are now recommending that I have the transfer today instead of taking them to blast - not sure why this is, she said that as they are the 2 they know they are going to transfer its best that they are in me instead of the lab? Not sure if this means that they are not as good quality as they would like, I was a bit dumb struck as had everything planned in for friday so didnt ask many questions.

Bit sad as this means DH cant be there for ET but I know its a simple procedure and was very uncomplicated last time.

Goodness    for me
Squeeek
xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Anjie- my goodness, that is a surprise for you isn't it?  they never risk taking embies to blast when they're few in numbers, because ultimately, mummy's womb is the best place for them to be, so there is always risk of losing them if gamble and go to blast, so I think the clinic have made a good call and your precious embies will be on board the mother ship, where they are happiest and will soon enough be snuggling in    .  So sorry that DH couldn't be with you for ET, but as you say, you will be fine.  I can't wait for your PUPO news! Good luck


----------



## carole99

Hi Anji - good luck today! Let us know how it goes. As thin says, they only take embies to blast to decide which are best so if you've got 2 and are transferring 2 no reason to wait. I'm sure it'll be very straightforward, you won't need DH it'll be over before you know it! 
           

Thinendometrium - cramps are awful aren't they. At least this month you actually wanted it to come not like usual! Hope it doesn't last long

Becky - if you don't usually cramp early it must be good, anything different means something is happening   

Thinking of everyone else xxx


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls

Anjie - how did it go today sweetie?
Becky - the 2ww is tough.  Keep positive hun.    
Thinendometrium hope the horrible AF pain has subsided.
Carol - you doing ok sweetie
Pinks - how are you?
clogs, natalie, andrea - hope you are all doing ok

Finally got a call from clinic today.  They will thaw the embies on Friday and hope for 2 late 4-day/early 5-day blastocysts for transfer on Sat. They will call with an update on Friday, so fingers crossed 

xxx


----------



## Anjie

I am now PUPO - All went very well, have 1 six cell and one a lot more - the good one apparently. Thanks for the kind words, that was exactly what they said when I got there.

Sat and watched trash romcom and loved it this afternoon, even DHs son watched it with me, we told him what we are doing and he just simply asked me if I was OK - it was really lovely

So 2ww - I have got a work function tomorrow so other than trying to avoid the why are you not drinking questions will be nice to get dressed up and enjoy a nice meal


Waterlilly - exciting news for the weekend     

xx everybody, will do a full post soon


----------



## thinendometrium

Anjie- congrats on being PUPO!!!! and as for your post transfer time, sounds exactly the right thing to be doing- feet up and just relaxing! hope the 2ww goes by very fast. sending you lots of sticky vibes     


waterlilly- good luck for the thaw on friday hun and for ET saturday- it's all happening very soon!!!!


pinks- hope it was good news today hun     


PUPO gang- hang in there. time will pass by, even though it might seem like it's at a halt sometimes. stay positive as your embies need you to be full of     so that they hang on tight


hello to all other ladies.  thanks for your kind words- AF pains much better today (but to be honest, I didn't mind the pain too much yesterday, as horrible as it was, as it meant that the ball is rolling and that's EXCITING!!!)


----------



## Myton

Hi Ladies, Am I too late in the day to join you all ?? I am waiting on AF to start a natural cycle this month - she should have arrived today but as you may guess there is no sign whats so ever.

This is our first and only FET - very probably our last attempt but never say never hey :0)

We've only got two to defrost and TBH I am not confident that our clinic are very good at it LOL.

I've been doing lots of PMA - stopped smoking two months ago, no artificial sweeteners and minimal caffeine for the last few weeks - life has been tough :0)

Good luck to those in PUPO and those like me waiting to get started.

Kate


----------



## thinendometrium

Myton- Hello and WELCOME! Certainly not late to join in! My AF arrived yesterday so sounds like we're very close in dates.  Mine seemed like it wasn't going to show up as there was no sign whatsoever, but luckily she did and I really hope that yours shows up either tonight or tomorrow morning      so that we can be super close in dates!  CONGRATS on quitting smoking! That is fab! Well done you! And lol to life being tough with no artificial sweeteners and minimal caffeine!  TBH this time round, I was having coke zero up until a couple of days ago, which I feel really bad about (but only a glass every couple of days or so).  As of yesterday though, no artificial sweeteners and minimal caffeine (basically only chocolate here and there! no coffee/tea/coke).  Wish you the very best of luck and hope that our BFPs are a couple of days apart


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone hope you are all ok.

Thinendometrium, glad your feeling better hun, like you said the ball is now rolling.
Anjie, congrats on the transfer, that is great news.
Carole, how are you hun.
Waterlilly, wishing you lots of luck for Friday.

I am still the same, cramping, not as much as yesterday. Had rubbish nights sleep as was in pain on left side and had back ache, really hope AF doesn't show her ugly face. Been scoffing all day as totally ravanous. Just hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. xx


----------



## Becky1979

Myton hello and welcome hun, hope your doing ok, sending you lots of positiveness for your FET xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Becky-      all sounds promising my luv, keep up the


----------



## Myton

Becky, that all sounds really positive hon, cramps etc can be implanting. I think the trouble is we analyse everything on our 2WW.


Just abit of forward warning ladies I am a serial early tester :0( - my clinic will tell me two weeks but I will probably start about four days after transfer if I am honest LOL....... I know all the arguments for not doing so but I have found its helped me cope in the past and this time being a natural cycle I can be sure that any positive is a positive as there are no drugs :0) Just say no to drugs LOL......


----------



## carole99

Hi Myton, good to have you here, hope you can get started soon. Bring on AF for once!  

Anjie, congrats and welcome to the 2WW! 

Waterlily, that's good news, nice to know what's happening! Looking forward to having you join us for some symptom spotting  

Becky, I'm having cramps too but don't know how, I only had transfer yesterday! I'm thinking it's just a reaction to the transfer? Long way to go...

Thinendometrium, glad you feeling better. Not long till your in for first scan  

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## clogs

Hi Ladies


I hope you are all going well and that there is some good news for our lucky thread coming soon.

Waterlilly-take yourself off for some pampering when you are off work facial acupuncture whatever you find relaxing or just watch some chick flickss!!!

Thinendo-stay calm are bodies like to send us into shock don't they. I am not taking any time off work before or after as I think it will keep my mind off things. I hope that is ok.


Carole how did the thaw go? I defrosted six four survived and they are aiming for blastocyst on Sunday if not just normal transfer on Friday. My clinic seems far less scientific, I won't know till Friday still not seen a consultant and not a blood test in sight. Hoping to get two blasts like Carole so everything crossed bar my legs which could make transfer tricky.

Off to a big meeting just to add to pressure.

Cx


----------



## carole99

Hi Clogs,

We thawed 4 day 1 embryos and only 1 made it to blastocyst but we had 1 blast frozen from our previous FET where 2 survived and they only wanted us to transfer 1 so we thawed that to give us 2 for transfer. Hope that makes sense!   You should have a great chance from 6 of getting 2 good blasts, I'll keep everything crossed including my legs! Don't want my blasts escaping  

Good luck, let us know how they're doing tomo xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi Ladies


hope that you're all having a fab day!


clogs- sending your embies lots of dividing vibes and hope that you have 2 blasts to put back where they rightfully belong.


lol to all the leg crossing comments!!!! as I am nowhere nearly ET, I'll have my legs crossed too!


myton- lol to serial early testing! I thought I was bad (earliest I've tested is 12dpo and I thought I was bad! But i guess if you are POAS every morning, it just becomes routine and you get used to seeing lots of negatives and it's a wonderful surprise if the one line turns to two one morning!


PUPO ladies- hang in there (and keep your legs crossed!). the days will soon all pass and you will be testing and celebrating your BFPs before you know it!


pinks- still thinking of you and hoping that you had good news yesterday.


have a great day ladies,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## clogs

Hello 


Back from meeting with an angry ginger man, who liked my handbag (I know, weird but maybe hope he has a cheerful side.) He did manage to take my mind off seeing how my frosties are getting on and whether they will make blastocyst or whether I will be in  tomorrow?


Carole you keep your legs and everything crossed girl. Hope your cramps are a bit better.


Waterlily and Becks what symptoms are you looking for? Are there ones after transfer? I will just need something else to obsess over. Waterlilly how did today go?


How are you doing Pinks?


Good luck with 2ww ladies I bet it is impossible not to think about it. It is bad enough when you have tried naturally and that is without all the headaches we have all had to go through to get to this stage. Hope time flies with a happy ending.


Hello Myton and welcome to the lucky thread!! You only need one to be a success stay positive. Well done on the smoking that is hard to do.




I think early testing is probably a good ideas. Naturally, (i.e when we were trying without people with petri dishes) I used to wait until really late like 7 days and clearly that did just build up my hopes as I am never normally late and it was just crushing.  I don't know how quickly these tests work but lets hope none of us have to take anymore drugs. I got OHSS when I had the IVF treatment last year and it was horrid and since then I have had permanent allergies!!! Always an attractive look. This whole process is very de-humanising in a way don't you think?


What is PUPO?


Love and all the well wishes to all the ladies in the room.


Cxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

clogs- I got OHSS with my first IVF and nearly died (and of course nearly lost DS) but luckily we are both here     


PUPO stands for 'pregnant until proven otherwise', which is what us IVFers refer to one another after embryo transfer (i.e. during the 2 week wait).


lol to angry ginger man who liked your handbag!! 


good luck for phone call tomorrow xxxx


----------



## carole99

Thinendometrium, OMG that's awful. you must be so relieved it all worked out. My clinic did a freeze all after I got 22 eggs and I was fed up that they wouldn't transfer but sounds like they were right to be so careful. Poor you.  

Clogs your meeting sounds funny, I guess if he's able to appreciate nice bags he can't be that bad!

My cramps have stopped, now desperately hoping implantation cramps but only 2 days after blast transfer, too early? Also had very little brown discharge today (sorry TMI!), what's going on?   Any ideas?

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Myton

Evening all, I hope we are all OK - still no AF for me - no surprise there LOL - I even did a test to check we didn't manage a natural miracle. At this rate I will be the last to officially test - note the officially :0)


From what I can work out from my clinic a natural cycle is very hands off - I test at home for surger and give them a ring they will hen defrost on the day and if they survive implant on day 5 after OV.


Keep positive all - this lucky thread will have lots of BFP's :0)


----------



## Myton

Carole if you have cramps two days after a five day transfer I would say thats pretty spot on for implantation fo rblasts. Remember when they put them back they are ready to start implanting - very exciting :0)


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- I definitely agree with myton! sounds VERY promising. am keeping everything crossed for you hun     


myton- here's a little AF dance, hoping the stupid witch will make an appearance ASAP


----------



## Myton

Thankyou kindly Thin :0) it hasn't worked as yet LOL


----------



## carole99

Thank you for the encouragement ladies, can't wait till your in the 2ww and i can repay the favour! In the meantime bring on AF myton and a good first scan thin xxx


----------



## Myton

I wont be a 2ww for me hon - more of a nine day wait if I even get that far - I usually have 26 day cycles so it may all be over before its started LOL...........

Not long til your test day now - are you good and wait ??


----------



## Becky1979

Hello ladies how is everyone, hope all ok.

Carole, how are you feeling, I too started with the cramps day after blast transfer, they lasted for 4 days, I also had very very slight brown spotting, wasn't sure if this was due to the catheter after the transfer? 

Thinendo, how are you feeling?

Myton, welcome, how are you? hope your AF comes soon hun so you can get started.

Clogs - good luck for tomorrow hun.

My day has been pretty crappy, I have broke out in spots :-(. I also went food shopping and forgot the main thing I went in for, this reduced me to tears like an idiot. I was in a meeting this morning and was so hot and bothered. I am praying these are all good signs, either that or I am due for my AF:-( xx


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- thanks for your good wishes hun.


myton- lol you really are not going to wait at all, are you?! sounds like you might even start testing day after transfer!!!      But I know what you mean, with a blast transfer, it's 9 days until you reach 14dpo, so just over a week!  as for the AF dance not working yet....................hope it does very very soon   


becky- you poor dear, it does sound like a bad day   . but on the up side, it's now over, and that means one less day in the wait and that much closer to your BFP, and most importantly of all, hopefully all those signs are positive ones for a BFP       


AFM- AF has slowed right down from the very start of the day and it's only CD3.  If I wasn't that worried about lining issues before, I really am now.....................really hope that my lining isn't back to having thickening difficulties     . Asides from that, just counting down until Tuesday's scan.  I also need to buy an OPK over the weekend. Any idea which one is best to get? Clinic haven't recommended a specific brand and I haven't used one in years, not since the bad old days of ttc naturally, so I'm a bit out of the loop!


have a good friday everyone xxxx


----------



## carole99

Thin - my previous clinic used to give me clearblue digital so I'd assume they think it's good. TBH probably all work though. Try not to worry about lining hon, I know it's so hard but you'll find out on monday, we'll all send thickening vibes    

Myton - my test date's next friday and I'm planning to test on thursday but we'll see how that goes next week. Patience is not my strong point! Any sign of AF yet today?

Becky - how're you today, any more cramps? I'm so hoping they're all good signs, it sounds promising hon.

Clogs - looking forward to hearing how well your embryos get on today    

Well, no more symptoms for me except very emotional and prone to tears at anything and everything, not sure if that's a symptom though, it's not too different from my normal response!    

Good luck today everyone xxx


----------



## Myton

Morning ladies. Well it looks like the dance may have helped - it looks like her ladyship is going to appear today or tomorrow which is perfect timing as I am pretty sure my clinic like to scan on day one / two which falls at the weekend - I'd better give them a call and see what they say.

Thin - I have got clearblue digital not cheap but hopefully pretty accurate. I may also buy some cheapies off ebay so I can test more than once a day when I get abit closer.

Thin hon try not to fret about your lining - all will be fine - you are a memeber of the lucky thread remember :0)

Take care all - speak soon.

Kate


----------



## aerdna

Hi,

Just wanted to fill you in on what happened to me.  What was planned was that I was going to go in on Saturday for my natural FET.  I ovulated last Sunday and my doctor was certain that that meant my lining would be good for Saturday.  The plan was to get the embies out of the freezer on Friday evening.  

I got a bit scared - and rang him to check that he was sure my lining would be alright - so the doctor said he would scan me.  I had a scan on Wednesday (two days ago) and the doctor said that he could see that my lining was moving (i.e. breaking down) and that therefore he couldnt put the frozen embies in.  I have PCOS - so it may have had something to do with that.  

I just wanted to let you ladies know so that you could also check before de-frosting.  Through my paranoia, I have managed to save defrosting and refreezing the embies (which apparently isnt good for them) and i have saved myself a bit of heartache in finding out this information sooner rather than later.  Saying that I'm still gutted... but the plan is to now do the FET with medication from my next period!

I want to wish all you ladies a huge good luck... my fingers are crossed for you all - and I want you to know that you are my inspiration when things get tough!

Good luck


----------



## thinendometrium

carole- sorry that you're    at the drop of a hat. sounds like progesterone related stuff and hopefully a good sign that it's high     


myton- YAY to dance working! hope you get an appointment for a scan.  my clinic seem to be perfectly happy to do everything but EC on the weekend. so they do scans/bloods/ET. hope yours are the same and you get your scan when it's due.


andrea- my goodness, what a relief that you have saved your precious embies! but I more than understand how gutted you feel as it seems like all we do in this game is wait and wait and wait, and to find out that we have to wait even longer is just annoying. but hopefully the meds will make sure your lining will be perfect for your embies to snuggle up to.  you have, however, confirmed my fears about lining and about the legitimacy of worrying that it won't be right or that it won't be thick, etc.  I'm certainly even more paranoid now!  I wish you success with your FET in August and hope you let us know about your BFP     


thanks for your advice ladies about OPKs.  I know they're all reliable, but I was reading somewhere that the less interpreting we have to do, the better, so one that comes up with a smiley face is more objective.  Will by the clearblue this weekend in preparation.


now to go look up how thick the lining should be on day 8 (cos i'll be on CD8 on tuesday when I'll have the scan). google- where would we be without it? (probably somewhere relaxing and not worrying so much!)


clogs- good luck for the phone call about your embies.


PUPO ladies- each day is one less to wait through and that much closer to POAS and seeing your BFPs, so hang in there     


it's friday, so nearly the weekend! x


----------



## waterlily241

hello girls

myton - welcome and lots of luck with tx.  

andrea  so sorry about the FET, it is so so hard. (I burst into tears after my FET was abandoned while i was in the OT). But this way your little embies are saved. Hopefully the clinic will keep an eye on your lining at your next cycle hun  

clogs - good luck for today   

thin - stay positive hun.  I've used Boots OPK they are a little cheaper than clearblue but not much.

anje, carol, becky- our PUPO ladies - hope you are doing ok.

natalie - how are you doing?

got the call this morning. all 4 embies have thawed fully intact, which is good, next step they need to move on to blastocyst so heres hoping  .  ET tomorrow at 11.30... yikes!!

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend.

 xxx


----------



## Myton

Good luck with the blasts for tomorrow hon :0)


----------



## thinendometrium

waterlilly- well done on the thaw success and here's hoping you've got beauties for tomorrow's ET


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
can I join in?
I have a little boy who was conceived naturally in 2004, but nothing since. We had tests and found I had one blocked tube, the other was clear, but the consultant thought it was likely to be damaged. Everything else was OK, but we TTC'd naturally for three years unsuccessfully.
We eventually managed to pay for two IVF's both of which were unsuccessful, but both of which left us with frosties. We have been back for two at one clinic, but BFP. Now I am going, alone to our second clinic: in Hungary for a transfer of some morula-grade embies.
The first FET was at a clinic which preferred to do medicated, but I pushed for unmedicated. They did check bloods, but I think they transferred the embies too early because the transfer day would have been the day they were closed.   .
This next clinic only does unmedicated and they are much more keen to transfer on the exact day and they also prescribe progesterone for luteal support, unlike the first clinic. So I hope this goes better than the first FET.
I will be travelling next weekend for the FET.
I hope everyone has a successful FET!


----------



## Myton

Hi Hon,


Welcome on board, have you got any idea of dates etc ??


Well I'm booked in for a scan on Monday - AF is on her way but not full flo as yet so by Monday we should be on about day 2 or day 3 - apparently my mate the consultant will go through the protocol with me then :0)


I'll keep you informed peeps. PMA from all please


----------



## carole99

Hi all,

Waterlily, good news about your thaw, bast of luck for transfer tomorrow, sounds like you may have a few to choose from   

Kate, good news, nice to have it all starting, who knew the dance would work!

Andrea, that's a shame, i've never even thought to ask for a scan before natural FET, i'd assumed blood results were enough. Lucky you did. Best of luck for next month. Stick around so we can hear how you're doing! 

Martakeithy, welcome! When are you going to Hungary? If you're lonely away from home there's always support here.  

Thin, I agree, google is a mixed blessing! Sometimes better not to know too much... `Hope you not stressing, monday always comes too quickly so not too long to wait for scan. x

How's everyone else getting on? Happy Friday! x


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


hope that you're all keeping well.


martakeithy- hello and WELCOME! wishing you a successful cycle hun     


wishing everyone a wonderful weekend xxxx


----------



## Becky1979

Hello ladies how is everyone today. The weather is lovely today. I have been feeling very hormonal so may just relax in the garden today. I gorged myself last night on chinese food as I was craving salty food. These can all be PMS signs for me :-(.

Welcome to the newcomers.

Waterlilly - good luck with the transfer xxx

Really hope we all get our prayers answered this month and we all get BFP's!! xx


----------



## Anjie

Hi Becky, me too - am hormonal and boobs are starting to ache which is a typical pms for me too, trying not to be negative though, when do you test? I was told a week on wed but I will actually be 14 dp trigger next sat

Hi everyone, enjoy the sun, we are going to play pitch and put with DH son - I am rubbish but will be a nice walk 

xx


----------



## carole99

Morning ladies,

Can't believe you're all having lovely weather, it's pouring in glasgow and was so cold last night I put the fire on!!! Enjoy it, I'm jealous!

I'm really struggling with PMA too, feeling really emotional and very sudden mood-swings, poor DH! Just feel very premenstrual. But I know so many people are convinced AF is coming and then get their BFPs so there is no way of knowing until the OTD. I'm testing next Friday, not sure if I can hold out till then!


----------



## thinendometrium

Good morning (just about!)


well looks like the PUPO ladies have been on this morning and there's some signs of anxiety creeping in and lots of tension- so understandable.  So, I just want to send you lots of      and of course lots and lots of PMA                        . STAY POSITIVE so your embies don't sense any negative feelings   


Hello to all the lovely natural FET ladies and here's hoping that as Becky says, all our dreams come true this month              


Have a lovely weekend (so sorry that it's so cold and horrible in glasgow carole   )


Thinendometrium x


----------



## waterlily241

Hi girls

Well, had ET this morning.  It seemed to go ok after a few minor adjustments. It’s never that easy, i have a strange shaped uterus and 'access' is always tricky. Bit disappointed with the clinic tho. My consultant had assured me that he would do the transfer (due to weird shape).  He was in the clinic but another doctor (who was very, very nice) did the ET. She didn’t appear to know about the problems until I mentioned them, she then went to speak to the consultant and he 'drew her a map'!.  I just feel that nothing is going right this month.  I ovulated really late (never happened before), then the clinic failed to call me when they said they would and now this. I know they are really busy, but i have to say i do feel like a number this tx.  I’m probably being unreasonable or just too darn emotional... dunno.   Sorry for the moan ladies and for being so negative. 

Giving myself a shake now  and start thinking positively.     Two lovely little embies on board   OTD is 23 July. 
  

  to all the ladies - have a fab weekend!

xxx


----------



## Myton

Hi all, Waterlily, maybe the fact nothing has gone smoothly is a good sign - a change may be just the thing you need - here's hoping they are sticky ones :0)

OK ladies, hands up, who stopped dancing?? Still no sign of proper AF - she had better turn up tomorrow or all my plans are completely thrown out LOL, I'd planned a quiet week at work for transfer week now it looks like it will be the week after so may have to cancel some appts. Never mind - on a positive note we have added two new babies to our mad menagerie today, we have 2 five week old slikies (chickens) currently sat in a washing basket at my feet, they are too young to join the big girls at the mo so will be in for lots of pampering over the next few weeks.

Good luck and fingers crossed for us all :0)


----------



## crazy-lady

Hi can i join you all? I am having natural FET soon ( AF started yesterday night so class today as day 1)  im a bit scared now and excited all in one. I dont have blasts to put back in itvwas a collection of 4 and 6 cells.  they froze 9 embies in total so hopeing one survives for us. Hope it all goes well foe you all you are so lucky with blasts . Xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Fellow N-Fets!

Hope your weekend has been nice so far.


Pinks- I'm still thinking about you and hope that you've just been too busy celebrating your BFP from wednesday and haven't had the chance to pop in and let us know.


Waterlilly- firstly, congrats on being PUPO (as that's THE most important thing!). I'm so sorry that you're feeling like that about your cycle, but I do think that it's anxiety and stress that are causing much of that.  And as Myton says, it may be all of this non-textbook-like stuff that will be the magic ingredient that will give you that lovely BFP!  I know that you didn't ovulate on time and then you didn't get the call or your own consultant for ET, but in the end, it all fell into place anyway and you would up having a much more straightforward ET than you've ever had, which surely can't be a bad thing.  I want you to forget all of that, as it really makes no difference.  We  need you to concentrate on the precious cargo you've got on board who need their mummy to have lots and LOTS of           to make their implantation smooth and easy.  Have lots of relaxation time and lots of calming deep breaths over the next few days.  You will then sail through to 23rd when you will be celebrating your BFP    


Myton-      to that annoying AF.  Hope that she's in full flow today so that the ball can start rolling and you don't need to make many adjustments about work.


Lisa- hello and WELCOME!  Nice to have you on board!  Glad that AF has arrived as that means it's all systems go!  I'm only a few days ahead of you- AF arrived on 6th July.  So I have a day 8 scan on Tuesday.  Don't worry about not having blasts hun as your 9 strong will do very well and you will get at least one lovely blast to transfer     .  How does your clinic monitor for ovulation?  Asides from needing a scan on day 8 and being also asked to by an ovulation kit, I'm not sure what my clinic do either!  Will just have to wait and see what they do.


PUPO ladies- you are all doing marvellously with the wait and there won't be much waiting left soon and all the lovely BFPs wil start to pop up on this lovely lucky thread        


AFM- nothing much to report asides from a very nice weekend so far seeing friends and taking it easy.  I also bought the digital clearblue OPK on your recommendation.  It cost a small fortune though (  ) - those companies really know how to get filthy rich out of the fertility game, don't they?!  Never mind though as I would buy MANY MANY more if it meant a BFP (but as I was buying it I was praying that I'll not need to make this purchase again as I won't be needing more than one pack     ).


Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Myton

Still no AF here !!! Now at least 3 days late and five by a "normal cycle" its sods law really - you get everythin g planned and the one and only month you dont want her to be late she is !!! never mind, the beauty of what I do for work is that i arrange my own days so will just have to jiggle a few things around.

Welcome on board Lisa, here's hoping all goes well for you :0)

Good luck and sticky vibes to all :0) (well except me - I dont want my lining to stick any longer LOL)


----------



## carole99

Hi girls, how're you al doing?

Myton, can't believe it's not started yet, soooo frustrating! And I've been dancing all weekend too! Nothing else to be done except wait though, can't be much longer now. What's with all the chickens? Do you live on a farm?

Welcome Lisa. I had frozen day 1 embryos and some made it to blast so yours will too, 9 is a lot! When are you going in to your clinic for tests?

Thin, glad you're having a good weekend. Good luck for your first scan tomo, looking forward to hearing about nice thick lining    

Waterlily, congrats, PUPO!!! Welcome to 2ww madness! Don't worry about transfer, it's a shame that clinic didn't do as much as they should've but your PUPO now and need to focus on that. Really hope this is your month hun.  

Thinking of everyone else too.

I'm going quietly crazy, I'm sure I'm not normally like this. Keep crying for no reason   I think I'm panicking because it's the 4th time and if it doesn't work this time what will we do next. Keep trying I suppose... Anyway hopefully it won't come to that  . No major symptoms, just some mild cramping. AF should be due within a few days so not sure if I should test early or wait and see if it turns up, I've never made it to test day before so think I'll wait a few days. Really hope other 2ww ladies are holding it together better than I am!


----------



## Becky1979

Hello ladies hope your all well and had a lovely weekend.

Carole - How are you, when is your test date?

Myton - Fingers crossed your AF starts soon so you can start treatment.

Thinendometrium - Hope you doing well.

Waterlilly - Congrats on the transfer. I too have a funny shaped uterus and they had to use a different vice thing lol (sorry can't remember what they are called).

Hello crazy chick lisa welcome to the forum, hope your doing ok.

Helli Anjie, how are the hormones baring up. Mine have been terrible.

My test date is tomorrow ladies and I am very nervous. I have been cramping AF style pains on and off for few days. I had a big cry today which was very much needed, my hormones are all over the place. I seem to have also become an insomniac lately which is driving me crazy. I have been tempted to test before tomorrow but I completely bottled it, I will wait for blood test results tomorrow. Wish me luck.

I am sending lots of baby dust and postiive vibes to us all  xxx


----------



## clogs

Hello Ladies


I am back, sorry I forgot to take my computer home from work on Thursday and then couldn't remember password to get me on here on the laptop at home. Anyway I ended up having egg transfer on Friday unfortunately my little embies didn't perform well enough to get to blastocyst so just had egg transfer. Both were grade two one six cell and one eight cell. They even gave me a photo, which I think is trying to make us obsess that it is a child, already what do you all think. Embie transfer went ok although I was sooooooo desperate to pee that I don't think I asked enough questions. I had a forty minute wait for my appointment time and took full bladder too literally, I must have drunk my own body weight in water!!!!


Had a good old bicker with husband on the way out who has been a bit of a pr**k over the weekend and normally he is just marvellous he seems very stressy I think it may be about work but he is not telling me.




Does anyone know if they could have refrozen the two embies they didn't use?


How is everyone doing I read the two pages I have missed and welcome to the new ladies to our lucky thread. Anyone got any good news?


I think the fact that Waterlillies transfer didn't run like clock work is a good sign!!!


So after eight years I am finally on 2ww I have to say I just have a feeling it hasn't worked, don't know why? Just seems so unscientic, I also have to say I have had longer advise sessions from stores when I have bought a jumper about after care!!! 


Carole I am sending you huge hug and lots of love hormones are horrid. Hope the test goes as we all hope.


Good luck Myton.


Update on all you ladies please. How is thinendo doing?


Cx


----------



## Myton

Mornibg all. Pleased to report that the dancing has finally worked and Flo has arrived for her three day stay :0).  Scan rearraned for Wed so if all gies to plan (ha ha) we should go for thransfer on Friday 20th and know the outcome by Monday 9th August!!! 

Thin (I think it was you who asked ) I don't live on a farm.  We just gave loads of feathered and furred children lol. 7 hens, 4 dogs and 3 cats. Not sure where we would fit a baby lol. 

I do apologise if my spelling etc are abit off I am having to use my phone at the mo as the tinternet is sown at home. 

I know we are waiting on one BFP today and wondered if we should have abit of a roll call of where we all are. Abit like the 2ww thread. I'll happily put it together if ecwrone posts transfer date and otd. 

Right this phone is starting to annoy so I'd better go and do some work. 

Fingers crossed for all :0)


----------



## clogs

Mython- glad you got your period!!! Cx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


Hope you all had a good weekend.


Bekcy- I knew you it was your test day today and I've been dying to come on and check but this is the earliest I could come on but looks like you're having a blood test and being patient enough not to POAS.  I wish you the very best of luck and I hope that you give us a reason to celebrate today!


Carole- you don't need to think about any other treatments until you are ready to try for baby number 2!  THINK POSITIVE THOUGHTS..........YOU ARE PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWSE!


clogs- congrats on being PUPO hun!!! that's wonderful news!  sorry that DH has been stressy but hope that he is more relaxed this week and as are you! Think       for your embies.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  I don't know if they would have re-freezed the other 2 embies as very few clinics re-freeze and the common thing I've read about is if young embies (day 1, 2, or 3) are thawed and allowed to go to blast, then they would re-freeze at the blast stage).  lol about not being given much advice! tbh though there's not much to say as clinics prefer you to go about things as if all is normal as that's what women who ttc naturally would do.  Mine just give a leaflet about what to do on OTD, etc and they also give us a cheapo pee stick to use on OTD.


Myton- lol it wasn't me who asked about the farm but I can see that you almost have a full farm anyway! YAY to AF arriving! Bit confused though! how are you going to have transfer on 20th? and then OTD 9th August?  I'm assuming you have a typo on the ET date? cos your wait can't be 20 days long (and I'm feeling a bit odd that your ET will happen 4 days before mine even though I'm now on CD7!).  I think the list is a good idea and was hoping that we'd have one.  My dates are as follows:
CD1- 06/07
approx ET- 24/07
OTD- 02/08 (my clinic make us wait til 16dpo or 9dp5dt but my AF would be due on 03/0


waterlilly and anjie- how are you ladies doing? hope the wait is going by very fast for you.


marta- how are you? only a few more days til you fly off to have your ET!


anyone heard from pinks?


hello to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## Becky1979

Hello ladies, hope your all ok today. I got my blood test back and it is a BFP!!!! my beta is 115, I am so happy and cannot believe it. 

I got a good feeling about this forum, bring on all the BFP's!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Myton

OMG wow wow wow. I'm so chuffed for you. Will write more if my Internet is up and running later lol. All smiley now :0)


----------



## thinendometrium

becky CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                               spinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspin           


I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Let the BFPs roll on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wish you all the best for next 8 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thinendometrium

I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy, I can't stop smiling.....................DH just got home and I had to share the happy news with him! He's now super happy too!!!


nat- how are you hun? has AF arrived for you?


----------



## boboboy

Hi experts,
just after finding this thread , anyway I am due to have FET on 26th July, was on bcp to get dates right - finished it on 4th July and had only a few days of spotting but no full AF , had to start estrofem on 9th July .  I am now concerned that if I had no AF will the old lining still be there ?  Is that the most stupid question ever ?  I have very light AF anyway so not sure what has happened.  The clinic jusrt said to start the estrofem .  Any words of wisdom


----------



## Myton

Hi Hon,

Welcome on board :0) it will be the hormones which have affected your cycle - try not to worry about it too much :0) have they / will they be scanning you in the near future??


----------



## Myton

OK, so here is the Lucky ladies time line :0) We already have one positive so we need a few more...........

*Name ET / OTD Outcome*

Becky1979 Today        
Myton 30 July / 9th Aug  
Thinendometrium 24 July / 2nd Aug

Anymore for anymore ladies - lets see lots of BFP's at the end of all this :0)


----------



## Anjie

CONGRATS BECKY - Glad to see the preg hormones were to blame for emotions - woohoo!!

I had ET on the 7th but they said to wait until  the 21st to test but that would be 18 day embies so will prob test on the 18th as we are on hols on the 19th (camping in new forest) - Previously AF shows if it hasnt worked, the progesterone doesnt keep her away   

anjiexx


----------



## carole99

Becky,

WOW!!!! So excited for you, I can't stop smiling!             

Fantastic news, our very first BFP! I've been thinking about you all day, well done honey!

Clogs, congrats on being PUPO! My clinic is same with advice, just let you get on with it. If there was anything important they'd tell us. Good luck with 2ww.

Thin, didn't you have you scan today? If so how did it go? It's bad news for pink, i saw from another forum she got a neg test poor thing.

Myton, great idea. My test date is Friday 16th, transfer was on 6th. Glad you're finally getting started. 

Boboboy, welcome. I don't know but if your clinic think it's fine it should be. And if they scan then they can tell I think. Anyway, good luck!

AFM, Having cramping still and worrying about it. Becky did you have any cramps? 

How's everyone else? xxx


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls,
Yes I will be having a lining scan next Tuesday - I am sure it will be fine but you know just as time gets closer you start to imagine the worst possible things happening !!!!

Oh and I dont know how you all manage to test on you official date - I practially start testing the day I have transfer !!!!  I have 50 cheapy internet pee sticks all ready for action !!!!  I test maybe 3 or 4 times a day too !!!!


----------



## Myton

Name ET / OTD Outcome

Becky1979 Today       
Myton 30 July / 9th Aug  
Thinendometrium 24 July / 2nd Aug
Carole99 16 July / 6th Aug


----------



## Myton

Boboboy, I am totally with you on the testing hon :0) I too and a confirmed early tester - I have always find it helps me prepare so OTD isn't a surprise, although this time because it is drug free AF rearing her ugly head would be a good indicator LOL.......


----------



## carole99

I don't know how you can do it, the though of testing is making me so stressed already! I think I could probably get an accurate result by wednesday but I'm too much of a coward! Can't bear to see a negative... If AF not here I think I'll be waiting till Friday!


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, I am still sat here in shock and having to pinch myself. i go back next Monday for another blood test to make sure hormones are rising. Carole - I did have cramps, and was convinced AF was on her way, I still am having them now, the hospital assured me they fine as long as not bleeding. It is just such a relief that it's not like last time. Still early days so trying to keep myself grounded.

Welcome to all newcomers 

Thinendometrium - did you have your scan today?

I am sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust to everyone, more ladies will be testing soon . Praying for all BFPs!!! xxxxxx ps how do you get the smily faces etc, I can't seem to do it on my computer.


----------



## Myton

Becky, if you click Reply, it takes you to the full reply option and the smilies etc are at the top :0)


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls

.... and to our little star ... Becky ... wooohoooo  BFP BFP BFP - CONGRATULATIONS honey!!!   

thin - good luck for tomorrow hun

Our lovely PUPO ladies, carole, clogs, anjie ... hope you're all hanging in there!! 

welcome our newbies  .... best of luck with your treatment girls. 

Myton - glad Flo finally turned up hun. Great idea about the roll call - me ET was 10/7 OTD 23/7 (does this seems a little long?)

A little crampy since Sat but it's probably just stress.  Back to work today - good to have something to take the mind off everything.  Had a disaster with the Pregnyl injection today.  When I tried to break the top off it shattered and the glass ended up inside the ampule . Had to dash over to the clinic in my lunch hour to get another.


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies!


What a fab day!


Becky- enjoy that feeling hun! i'm sure it won't sink in until your tummy is huge and you're having your insides being kicked to the hilt!


Boboboy- hello and WELCOME! I see that your girls are just bit older than my little boy!  I think it's great that you're jumping on the wagon again whilst they're still young.  Wishing you lots of luck hun. Oh, and don't worry about the lining as you end up with a very light AF whilst on bcp because the lining doesn't built up too thick, so what's happened with you sounds spot on. lol to the 50 pee sticks and testing 3 or 4 times a  day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Must be a contender for a world record!


waterlillly- fingers crossed that the cramping is like becky's!  as for dates- sounds about right for day 3 embies. My clinic gives OTD as 16 days post ovulation, which seems like what yours is. Don't worry, it'll be here before you know it (and if all goes well, it should be the day before my ET!)


Carole- thanks for asking hun. My scan is tomorrow and I'm getting anxious about the lining not being good or something not being right.........................typical....................worry, worry, worry!  Will let you girls know how I get on.  Well done for being patient ......................don't think I would be.  Thanks for letting me know about pinks- that's really sad   - was really hoping that she's celebrating a BFP   .


Myton- many thanks for making the roll call- it's nice to see the BFP on top of the list there! I carole's dates are incorrect on it though! It should be 6 July/16 July.  Anjie's is 7 July/21 July.


Anjie and clogs- hope the wait is going ok.


Lisa, Nat, Marta and anyone I've missed- hope you're all well.


AFM- waiting for tomorrow's lining scan (CD and am getting nervous. I am now so psyched for ET, I would be beyond gutted if I don't make it and get cancelled.  Please    that lining is ok.


Good night all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## waterlily241

Thin

your lining will be fine    , you'll have a great ET and a lovely BFP.  I'll be thinking about you tomorrow hun.

They transferred two late 4-day blasts (both had cavities developing) according to the embryologist - i'll probably test early anyways.

night night to all xx


----------



## clogs

Becky


Congratulations and non alcoholic celebrations!!!! You must be thrilled and sooooo delighted enjoy it my lovely!!!!


Thinendo I am sure you will be ticketyboo this is the lucky thread afterall as Becky shows. I think it is great we all have people to share the ride with, it is often easier to be candid with strangers going through the same experience. Let us all know about the scan tomorrow I am sure you will be grand. Bring on the ET.




Angje how are you finding the wait? I am remarkably unfazed in a surreal time way but I have sort of blocked the thought of positive outcome out of my mind and that seems to work for me. Sounds very miserable though. I have been felling bad though because I have been having baths, apparently not meant to, but I am sure that it will be ok.


Waterlilly how are the cramps? Hope you are ok how many days to go now?


Mython well done on the roll call. Lets hope it brings luck, how are you going?


Love Cxxxx


----------



## boboboy

Hello girls,
Just in from work and munchkins in bed - coffee time for me .

So I am just wondering what sort of things you have done in preperation for your FET.  I have done the following and I am telling you I am not mad ( only a little bit hee heee !!!! )
Eating brasil nuts to improve lining
Wearing my lucky ring 
Doing my spell I bought on ebay
Reading The Secret to give me positivity
Oh and taking my meds - almost forgot about that part !!!!


----------



## Anjie

boboboy - you crack me up! I have been a bit dull this time and pretty much carried on as usual except for cutting out processed sugar and stimulants although have had the occasional coffee but I did a re-balancing therapy about 3 months ago to get my body in harmony   Oh yes and I have been doing the zita west post transfer CD every night before I fall asleep - although I dont often get passed the and relax bit so not sure what she actually says   

Clogs - like you I have been less stressed this time, i think that is partially due to DHs kids being here for summer hols so no time to really go into overdrive, early PMS signs (painful BBs) made me feel a bit despondent but just because I get that every month doesn't mean this months out yet, I have even been doing the odd bit of exercise and had a bath!

Thin - hope it all went ok today   

Waterlilly - nightmare re the injection, lucky you are close to your clinic - my tummy makes me look like a heroin addict at the mo, the clexane bruises really badly, no bikinis for me as a black and blue tum!

carol, becky, myton and everybody else - nearly halfway through the week!

Anjie xx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello N-FETers!

hope you've all had a good tuesday.

waterlilly- thanks hun for your good wishes, they're very much appreciated.

clogs- glad that you're unfazed this time round. being unfazed is exactly what helps keep you calm and that's the key to success in my opinion.  good luck with the rest of the wait hun and thank you so much for your encouragement.

boboboy- you crack me up too! what spell is that btw?!  I'm not doing much asides from the 5 brazil nuts daily and minimising caffeine (I stupidly had a small amount of tea on saturday when I didn't even feel like it, but it was at a friend's and I didn't want to arouse any suspicion as apparently another friend's DH noticed last time round when I didn't have tea (during my first IVF treatment) and so I'm now very cautious of refusing tea!  The only other caffeine I do have is in anything chocolate flavoured, as I'm a self-confessed chocaholic!

Anjie- I've heard lots of good things about the zita west CD but I've never tried it. lol to not getting past the relax part!  Don't be upset about sore (.)(.) hun as they're a good sign during the 2ww.  I don't usually get sore (.)(.) as part of PMS (very rarely) but I definitely did in my BFP 2ww and DID NOT in my BFN 2ww, so I'll be watching out for them this time round!  Good luck hun.

carole- you're getting so very close now! I'm getting very excited!

Myton- how are you today? how are the little chicks doing?

Becky- has it sunk in yet?! bet it hasn't!!!!

Hello to the other lovely natural FET ladies!

AFM- had scan today. Lining is 5.1mm, which apparently is pretty much what it should be on CD8. I have a leading follicle on the left ovary at 14mm.  They seem to be happy and will be just getting me to pee on ovulation stick from tomorrow morning until I get an LH surge, at which point I'm to call the clinic. So sounds like I will not have another scan and next time I go in to clinic will be for ET! (fingers crossed!).  But I'm a bit dubious about it (there's the worry again) as I'm concerned that the lining will not go much further than what it is as I keep remember that it was only 7.9mm after 8 days of stimming in my BFN cycle.....................how is it going to get anywhere near 8mm without the mountains of hormones? So although this is the hassle free way of doing it, I'm kinda wishing that they were going to get me to go in every other day for a scan, or at least one scan after ovulation or something...........................never happy, am I?!  My surge is due on the weekend (hopefully) so I'll have to wait til monday to call. I have faith that it will all fall into place 

Luv and good wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Myton

Evening all :0)

Just a quick one from me - day two of Flo's stay and I have a scan int he morning to check for cysts etc. The cons will apparently run through the cycle with me then and we will take it from there.

Thin - your scan sounds like it went well :0)

Bobobobby, I think I can beat you on the pee stick stakes, I think I did 54 in one cycle (Kate hangs her head in embarrassment) LOL - only because I had them - I think I was getting some false positives on them so kept checking. Anyone who says you cant get a flase positive really should come round to my house LOL

So what have I done for this cycle. Well the cigs went 2 months ago (didn't smoke for any of my other cycles either). Coffee has gone for the most part - I am a total coffee snob and was drinking lots of storng coffee. I now have one cup a day and a few earl grey and green teas. I am trying to keep my weight under control :0( not very well at the moment. I am also not having aspartame in anything - which leads to very boring drinks aka water lol. I read somewhere that it can be a problem but hey ho who knows :0) And I am trying to stay chilled. I am not taking any drugs at all this cycle (legal or otherwise). So lets see if it makes the difference.

Speak later ladies, anymore updates for the rollcall - I'll update it a little later.


----------



## carole99

Hi ladies,

Thin- good news on scan! That sounds perfect and of course it'll thicken, try not to worry (I know, I know, it's not possible!) But have faith, your clinic would scan if they thought you needed it. They want it to work too remember!

Myton- 54 in 1 cycle- LOL!!! I'm speechless! How many have you got in stock for this cycle?

Boboboy- I'm not doing much, just trying to be as healthy as possible. Wish I had a spell though!

How are the other 2ww-ers doing? I've still got quite strong AF cramps, for 2 days now, to be honest not feeling at all positive as this is how I normally feel before AF. I've decided to test on Thursday before work so I'll keep you posted. xxx


----------



## clogs

Hello


Myton you are just like me, I only ever drink filter and have everyone at work hooked too but have managed to buy decaff for the cafetierre.  I am also a reformed smoker and have to say I find that hardest of all-even above a nice glass or two of wine. But water it must be!!!


Hope all is well ladies and we are all staying sane!!!


Thinendo-I am sure you will be fine and dandy!!


Cx


----------



## thinendometrium

Myton- I don't think I actually pee 54 times in a two week period let alone POAS each time!!! lol!!!! good luck with your scan tomorrow. (well, it's today now!)


carole and clogs- thank you for your encouragement   


good night ladies xxxx


----------



## clogs

Hello all


I am meant to be going to the hairdressers on Saturday, am I ok to get my hair dyed?


Cxxxx


----------



## Becky1979

Morning everyone, how are you all.

Clogs – hope your ok, I had my hair dyed last night, my hairdresser said it was fine as wasn’t using bleach.

Thinendo – How you going hun? Fingers crossed for you, your lining will be lovely and thick!

Waterlilly – How you feeling.

Anjie – how is the wait going hun.

Carole – how you hun?

Boboboy – Hope your well, I too ate the brazil nuts 

Myton – Hope your doing ok.

I am doing ok, it really hasn’t sunk in yet and I am scared something will go wrong like last time. The hospital aren’t having back for another blood test until next Monday, they are expecting my levels to be in the 1000’s. I thought they may have seen me earlier considering my last pregnancy was ectopic. I am still cramping and boobs are now hurting. I seem to have loads of energy in the mornings but by 2pm I want to snooze, not good when I should be working 


----------



## clogs

Hi Becky


I think your symptoms are sounding very normal for newly pregnant Mum to be. My sister couldn't keep awake for first couple of months of pregnancy and her boobs were agony and also grew rapidly, she looked like Dolly Parton!!! You will be fine and if the H were worried in the least they would have you in I promise you.


Got to dash I am going to go and buy some Brazil nuts hee hee.


Does your hair look nice?


I also might go for acupuncture on Friday.




Waterlilly, Thinendo, Carole, Anjie, Boboboy we need updates please.


This 2ww I may as well have stayed at home my mind certainly isn't on work.


Having friends over for dinner tonight so that will make tonight fly by. I was meant to be going to Spain with them tomorrow but am not now as don't want to be away while waiting.


Love Cxxxx


Note to self do some bloody work!!!!! The stupid thing is I run my own business so I am costing myself money here!!!


----------



## boboboy

Becky,
I was the same as you are feeling last time.  I had cramping until about 16 weeks - very strong AF cramps and sometimes I was even doubled over with the Pain.  I was also snoozing in the afternoon so hang in there mrs this is all normal ( what ever that means )

Who ever asked about getting your hair doen yes its perfectly OK , I was very grey so have to get it done every 5-6 weeks and I could not possibly leave it au natural !!!!

I forgot all about the coffee - I NEED my 3 cups in the morning before I can even leave the house - I have to be in work for 6am so I get up at 5am so I am to say the least not a morning person but the coffee does help A LOT !!!!  I did nt stop drinking it last time just switched to decaf and to be honest you do get used to it and its not so bad so muct get some in shops today - better safe than sorry.

Gosh girls so many of my friends would have such a laugh at us - drinking decaf - eating brasil nuts - half of them dont even take folic acid !!!!

Oh meant to tell you on my first mis I had a lovely doctor from Australia - she tol me that the minimum amount of folic acid they recommend is 800mg not the usual 400mg we take here so I now take 2 tablets daily - just in case .

Its horrible here today raining all night and just miserable and guess what   Its my day of - hurray !!!


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

im a bit behind with everything but will catch up soon hope you are all well xxx

i have been to clinic today and had first scan all is good and i started taking tablets today going back on the 23rd for next scan.

As for the spell thing I did one on both my previous ivfs the first resulted in Ellie and the 2ed a chemical pregnancy yes i think im mad too but i still carry both charms around with me and have the pennies under the stairs.

for this fet i feel so relaxed ( my last fresh cycle was HELL ) i dont think the fet will work as stats for my clinic with fet are very low but worth a shot.

ill prob do the milk/Brazil nut pineapple juice acupuncture, stuff all again this time round too yes decaf tea but ive drank that since my 1st ivf now. plus am rattling with vitamins hehe.

take care all


----------



## Myton

Evening all. I've hijacked next doors broadband so can type instead of punch it out on my phone. Had a scan this morning which was OK - lining at 4mm which is what you would expect for day 3. So the plan is another scan next week just to check things are progressing and then ET on about 30th July.

The consultant got himself tied in knots as he isn't used to doing natural cycles LOL.

NAt - I'm at LWC Darlington as well - had 3 fresh cycles there and now a FET. They claim to have really good success rates. its abit twilight zone as I was there today aswell - you may have been there when I was LOL. I was in at 9.15 this morning.


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


hope you're all well.


becky- i was like boboboy and had serious AF cramps all the way til about 16 weeks. all your symptoms sound spot on for a healthy early pregnancy, so try to relax and my best advice (as I regret not having done so) is to savour it all, as you are PREGNANT!


nat- glad that the ball is rolling.  please don't have a negative attitude as the clinic's FET success rates only take you as far as the thaw- the rest is up to your embies, your body and fate.  stay      


myton- glad that your scan went well. my nurse didn't know much about a natural cycle either and wasn't sure what the next step would be and in fact I had to wait for a call later in the day telling me what the next step was.  I'm now really really really worried about my lining- 4mm at day 3 and mine was only 5.1 on day 8?  oh how i wish i was getting a second scan to reassure me that it will reach the magical 8mm...............


carole- i want to wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow's POAS hun.  I hope that you will be celebrating and that we'll be celebrating along with you            .  Hope you manage some sleep tonight.


clogs, waterlilly- how are you? hope the wait is flying by for you.


boboboy- i know, 'normal' people would think we're bonkers with all the things we do in the hopes of helping us get a BFP!


hello to all the lovely ladies.


AFM- stupidly rushed off and peed this morning without peeing on an ovulation testing stick   .  I'm such an idiot for not putting the kit in the loo so that I don't forget.  I wound up testing in the late afternoon when I had held my wee for hours and hours- obviously no surge as it's only CD9 and my cycles are 28 days long.  i will not be forgetting anymore..............I hope!


Luv and best wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## nat4353

myton - what a small world, i was there at 10.30 but ran a little late so just missed you, I had a lady doctor this time do scan all went well and everyone as lovely as usual. hfea stats for frozen embryos for 2008 are very low, but since then they have started using a new defrost method and there defrost rate is also apparently much better ( according to Sarah) but weather they are getting BFP officially we will not know as hfea are always a few years behind so things could have well improved by now, when i asked dr A e said its 50/50 weather they defrost or not then in my circumstances with the fet he said 25% but i know official stats must be a lot lower he didn't give me exact stats !!! so who knows 
what did they tell you ??

how many blasts do u have  i only have 3 did u do egg share for your last 3 cycles. I intended to but amh was too low so had full fresh and kept them all to myself.



I think our et dates may be similar they said 28,29 or 30th so we will be on 2ww together if they defrost ok. 

good luck and i so hope you get ( well hope we all get ) our BFPs as you have had a few cycles fingers crossed 


thinendometrium  - thank you for your positive words think i need all the positivity i can grab right now xxxxx

natalie xxxx


----------



## Myton

Hi Nat,

I've got two blasts frozen, they were frozen two years ago so are abit younger than me ;0) Freezing techniques have apparently moved on in recent times and as mine are a couple of years old I'm not confident they will defrost. I know a girl who had 4 blasts to defrost and none of them made it :0( I am very philosophical about the whole thing - if it doesnt work it means I can enjoy the amazing trip we have booked to Oz at Xmas :0) and I can start smoking again LOL.

I wont be waiting 2 weeks to test though LOL - I will be testing plenty before the day - which reminds me I need to stock up on tests.

All my cycles were my own :0( too old to egg share and not really sure I would have wanted to if I am honest. the thought of a mini me roaming around is a little weird!!

Thin - I always thought you weren't meant to pee on OV stixs first thing as your urine is very concentrated. I know its meant to be the same time each day buth thought that should be a little later.

Carole, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you this morning, please let us know how you get on :0)


----------



## carole99

Hi Ladies,

Well sadly it's bad news,   and AF arrived this morning to top it off. We're both feeling pretty gutted but I had a really bad feeling about this after all the cramping I was having so have kind of come to terms with it. I'm planning to get started on a fresh cycle as soon as I can, it has to work eventually!

Best of luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## nat4353

i didn't test early on 1st ivf but did on 2ed ( drove myself mad think i did about 25 tests !!!! the girls who did 50 odd make me feel not as insane hehe - ill prob test early again on the 1st we are away for 5 days so that should keep me busy for a while then prob test when get  back .

hope they defrost but not getting excited just yet 

nat xx


----------



## clogs

Hi Carole 99

I am so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you both, have a glass of wine tonight and a romantic evening. I truly am soooo sorry. This whole process can be gut wrenching hey, but we have to believe we will get there in the end.

Love and a hug

Cxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

so sorry carole xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waterlily241

Oh, carole honey, I am so so sorry   .  

Next time will be your time. 

I'll catch up with everyone else later ... got to get back to work.

xxx


----------



## ferhana1

so so sorry carole

i am testing tommorow but i have also no symptoms  i will be 15 days post 2day embryo.    I am so sorry for you

now im worrid as no symptoms at all


----------



## Myton

Hi Carole, I am so sorry to read your news hon. It isn't the end though - it will happen eventually :0)

Take care and have a large glass of wine for all of us :0)

Kate


----------



## Myton

Ferhanna, Are you on an unmedicated cycle ?? If you are you are already 16 days  PO and if AF hasnt arrived yet that is a good sign :0) let us know how you get on .


----------



## Becky1979

Oh Carole I am so sorry hun, it is rubbish. I know nothing I say will make you feel better but I am sending you lots of hugs. When will you be able to try again? xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

oh carole my sweet      , I'm so very sorry. I've been desperate to get online to check up on you all day but have only got in now and I'm truly gutted for you   .  Hope that you and DH have some time together to hug and just be there for one another.  I really hope that you can do a fresh cycle soon and I wish you the very best of luck with it.  I'm confident we'll be celebrating your BFP soon     


hello to all the other lovely ladies.  hope you're all doing well.  I've had a manic day. to top it all off, had some random spotting yesterday (today is CD10) and called clinic and nurse rang me back and tried to fob me off but I asked if I could have a scan- she said she'd look at my forms and get back to me but never did   . will need to ring them again tomorrow. 


have a good night everyone x


----------



## clogs

Hi Thinendo


Hope you are well and get some success with the cinic today. I thought spotting could be a positive sign of implantation so I wouldn't worry. 


Cheers


Cx


----------



## Anjie

carol - so sorry sweety -


----------



## thinendometrium

clogs- i'm only on CD11 of my cycle hun, so haven't even had LH surge or ovulation.  The nurse I spoke to yesterday must've understood exactly what you have as she asked me today when transfer was. (i had to call them again as I had the same thing last night.  she's going to get the doctors to look at my notes and all me this afternoon.  i really want a scan on monday).


hope your and anjie's and all the other PUPO ladies' 2ww is going well.


hello to all x


----------



## clogs

Yes you really confused me, I would insist on another scan if I were you to put your mind at ease. I am not at all with it today I am afraid. Work coming out my ears, a fuzzy head and knackered.


Let me know how you get on and sorry to get the wrong end of the stick hon.


Cx


----------



## MissBabs

Hi ladies, may i join you?

I'm not having a FET until September (the clinic i'm at closes for August) but am loving the positivity of this thread (and i've just read all 11 pages!!!).  Plus i recongnise one of you from my cycle buddies thread in May/June   

Big congrats to Becky - i'm    for a healthy pregnancy for you!

Huge    to Carole, i know how devastating a BFN is.

Hello to everyone else, am sending you all           

Miss Babs x


----------



## Myton

Hi Hon and welcome on board :0) its nice to know we are deemed positive - I think we are all feeling that way at the moment. We started so well with a BFP but then sadly we had a BFN so who knows what tomorrow will bring.

Take care

Kate


----------



## Anjie

Hi all

Thin, I would get a scan, even just to put your mind at rest - have you had any further spotting or ws it a one off.

MissBabs - Hi   what a pain to have to wait, its nice to get going when the head is in the right place

Clogs, how are you doing?

Myto, waterlilly, nat everyone else - happy friday and have a good weekend

AFM - no spotting which is a good sign, I am on 13 day embies now, i dont think i got this far last time but they changed my progesterone from cyclogest to crinone so maybe thats working better. Am camping in the new forest Monday so am going to test on Sunday (and then again wed) I am getting a bit nervous of testing now, have seen so many bfns in the last 4 years but always hard. I tend to leave it rather than test early, not sure whats better.


----------



## clogs

Hi Anjie


When is your Hospital test date? I have decided not to test at all myself, I have already convinced myself it hasn't happend and that helps me prepare.


Camping hope the weather bucks up.


I am out having dinner with friends tonight and my husband is amazed as I am driving. I am never the designated driver unless enforced!!! Hee hee.


Hope everyone is ok... has anyone heard from Carole?


Cx


----------



## clogs

Hi Miss Babs

Welcome to you!!! That is dedication reading all 11 pages I must say everyone on here is great and most people are coming on here each day and the support is fab.

Cx


----------



## MissBabs

Hi Mytton, do you not feel positive then?  You all certainly sound positive, very encouraging and supportive - it's lovely!

Anjie - it's a bit of a pain, but i knew from the outset that our clinic always closes in August (it's in Europe) so it's not a huge deal.  Plus it gives us time to save up again      On our first cycle i was just like you, no way was i testing early!!!  Fingers & toes crossed you get a good result on Sunday      When is your OTD?  Hope the weather perks up a bit for your camping trip too!

Hi Clogs, thanks!  Yeah, i kinda felt like i'd earned my place by page 11    ha ha.

Thanks for the welcome!

Miss Babs x


----------



## waterlily241

Hi girls

Sorry i've been awol for a couple of days - really busy at work so the week has flown by ... just another one to go   
I've been cramping since the ET and it's gotten worse over the last couple of days.  Got a terrible feeling Flo is bearing down on me 

hello to all the new girls and good luck with your tx.

Clogs, Anjie - how are you bearing up?  Anjie good luck for sunday babe    

Thin how are you feeling today?  Did you get an appt for a scan on Monday? I think you're doing the right thing hun if only to get your wonderful        back.  

Carole, how you doing sweetie 

Kate, nat, marta, ferhana and anyone i've missed, hope you're doing ok.

hope all you lovely ladies have a fab weekend.  It's the Glasgow Fair weekend so i'm off til Tuesday now -- yay!


----------



## thinendometrium

hello again ladies


hope that you all had lovely fridays and that you've got great weekends ahead of you.


MissBabs- hello fellow marshmallow! it's great of you to join us and yes, you've definitely earned your place!  hope that you're able to have a good august so that you're rearing to go in september when it will DEFINITELY be your turn!


clogs- no need to apologise at all, I'm sure I'm quite confusing when I waffle on and on sometimes!


anjie- eeeeeek! sunday is only one more sleep away (well, 2 sleeps for me as I'm still up!).  I am hopeful that we'll have a FAB weekend on the thread     


waterlilly- the cramping is your precious cargo implanting and getting cozy        


myton- this part of the cycle is quite boring as there isn't much to be doing, is there?!  


AFM- spotting wednesday and thursday night- very weird and out of character for my cycles.  nurse eventually called me back in the afternoon and said that I shouldn't worry and that I should just carry on with POAS and let them know when I surge.  I told her that I'm not really happy with just leaving things as they are, so she passed me to a senior nurse, a really nice chap I know well from my previous treatments.  I told him that I have had in the past a history of thin endometrium and that spotting at this time of the cycle is very unusual for me and that I'm worried that I'll thaw my embies and they'll go to waste, so he said that he'll  make a note in my file that I should have a scan before embies are thawed


have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## waterlily241

thin - glad to hear the clinic will do the scan, good for you girl for pushing for it 


xxx


----------



## carole99

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your lovely messages. We're getting used to the idea of another fresh cycle, it's been a year since I did my ICSI cycle so I'm ready for round 2! I was trying to convince my clinic to let me start this month but they're not having any of it, I'll be starting with next AF so not too long to wait. And it's quite nice to be reunited with my old friend wine for a while... 

Waterlily, cramping is normal, stay positive     When are you testing again? I'm enjoying Glasgow fair too, are you at GCRM by any chance?

Clogs and anji, hope you're doing ok, best of luck when you test      

Thinendometrium, that's good that you're getting another scan, it'll set your mind at ease before the thaw. Time really seems to drag while waiting for things to happen in a natural FET doesn't it! 

Myton, hope you've got the cupboards well stocked with tests before the transfer! 

MissBabs, welcome, we'll maybe be having treatment around the same time, I'm hoping to be having a fresh transfer in September. I'm sure August'll fly by!

Hi to anyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## waterlily241

Hi carole

My otd is not until Friday... can't see me making until then tho .  I ordered some tests from amazon yesterday. If i had them now i would probably be testing ... which is a really bad thing i know.  Got the feeling af will get there first.  Yeh, i'm at GCRM too.

Enjoy the wine while you can ... a relaxed few weeks will be just the tonic for a smooth tx next time.  Your time is the next time hun 

xxx


----------



## clogs

Hi Ladies


Carole I am sooo pleased to hear you are bearing up and making the most of wine. I was driving last night and I had to endure three hours of a monologue from a friend who is a model, trust me if ever wine was needed!!! It was worse than the two week wait like Japnese water torture. Glad you are taking a month off.


Thinendo-glad you pushed for the scan at least you can put your mind at ease.


Waterlilly my test is on Thursdayu and I am sure my AF will come by then I am almost convinced. Not really experienced cramping so that is a bad sign. We will no in few days I have decided not to test before just to see what happens on Thursday.


I am working tomorrow and have to be up at 4am!!! Arggh hideous.


Mython good luck with transfer.


Miss Babs how you doing?


Anjie good luck!!


Anyone heard from pinks?




Cxxxxx


----------



## MissBabs

Hiya!

Thin endo - glad you persuaded them to give you another scan, at least it will set your mind at rest before they thaw your precious embys.  Let us know how you get on    And i hope you're right, i do feel more positive this time around for some reason, just need to wait until September now ha ha!

Clogs - hello!  I'm doing okay, it's just a waiting game for us for the time being, we're not txing til Sept (all being well) so i've been a bit of a cheat by joining this thread    Where are you up to with your tx?  Your evening sounds painful, here's hoping you don't have to repeat it for a while!!

Waterlily - hang in there, you never know   

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday!

Miss Babs x


----------



## Myton

Hi all,

I am still here I promise LOL, nothing to report at the mo. 

Thin - I think you did the right thing re another scan - I asked for an interim one next week to check everything is doing what it should in terms of thickening etc.

Good for the girls who are waiting for official test day - I wish I had the willpower LOL.

Better go - I've got a roast in the over ;0)


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


Waterlilly- hang in there hun, cramping and AF pains are notorious for turning out to be BFPs!  I certainly cramped off and on for nearly 16 weeks with my pregnancy. hang in there and stay positive      lol to tests from amazon! sounds like you're wanting to give myton and boboboy a run for their money!


carole- wonderful to see how you've got a great plan and you're being super positive, as you should, because september will be the month for     


clogs- waking up at 4am stinks. hope that you manage some decent sleep before then.


myton- roast yum! hope that you enjoyed it!


MissBabs- you're not a cheat!  You've earned your place here! and I'm sure we'll still be chatting away here in September, even if it's about all the lovely  BFPs!


all the other lovely ladies, hope that you had a great saturday.


AFM- LH SURGE today ON TIME!!!! Was hilarious though cos I was super nervous to POAS this morning for some silly reason and I kept holding my pee in until DH noticed! he was with me watching the digital clearblue as if it's a pregnancy test! it was nerve wracking!  hilarious!  then the smiley face came up and we both cheered!  So now I wait for monday morning to call the clinic and tell them.  I'm just wondering- will they consider my ovulation day to be tomorrow or monday?  It would be grate for 5dpo to be saturday so that DH doesn't have to hassle work for time off for ET.


Have a great sunday ladies x


----------



## Anjie

Hi everyone, just a quicky as my brother, his wife and nephew are due here for Sunday lunch in mo but I got my BFP this morning  I will be tentative until the 12 weeks but its a great start! hope your all enjoying the weekend and will do some personals later xxx


----------



## MissBabs

Congrats Angie!!!  Keep looking after yourself and your precious cargo!

I've just been told that my clinic want me to have a hysto before any more tx so looks like our Sept cycle is off    Now i'm REALLLLLLY disappointed.

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!

Miss Babs x


----------



## waterlily241

Anjie - woooohooooo BFP  so please for you hun CONGRATULATIONS    

hope this is the start of a lucky week  

MissBabs - i know the delay is so hard but it will happen for you sweetie. i had a hysteroscopy after my fresh et was cancelled last year and within a couple of months i was BFP.  

got to go ... catch up with all you lovely ladies later 

take care xxx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi ladies hope your all doing well.

CONGRATS to Anjie on the BFP!!! 

Thinendo - hope your ok and great news on your surge.

Waterlilly hope your doing well.

Missbabs September will soon come around, time is flying lately  

Carole - hope your doing ok hun, thinking of you. I am sending lots of positive vibes your way for your next try.   

Clogs not long til test day, fingers and toes crossed for you hun.  

Myton - how you doing.

Hello to anyone I have missed, hope your all having a lovely Sunday. Weather is cold and miserable where I am so staying in watching tv all day. I have got my second beta level tomorrow, it needs to be in the 1000's, so pretty nervous  xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Anjie- CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Fabulous news on this sunday!!!!! I wish you the best of luck for the next 8 months!

MissBabs- really annoying when they put more obstacles in your way, but it will be for the best. It's always better to have everything checked out before you go again and time will fly by.

Becky- good luck with your repeat HCG, I'm sure it will be well into the 1,000s!

hello to everyone else x


----------



## clogs

Anjie much congratulations I am soooooo thrilled for you!!!!


Miss Babs sorry about the delay but you will get there. My et was delayed a year but I go it eventually.


I am shattered I have worked 15 hours today and not sure if that is the reason but I feel sure I am going to get A(bloody) F (see rage issues!!) 


Anyway let me know how you are all doing going to get some much earned rest.


Night all and once again well done Anjie that is such great news.


Cxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies

how are you all doing?

waterlilly- how are you holding up my luv? not long to go til your BFP.

clogs- that sounds like an extremely long and horrible day at work and you've got every right to feel exhausted after it.  hope that you've managed to rest my sweet.

how is everyone else doing? it's been a bit quiet..............myton, boboboy, nat, becky, marta and everyone else

AFM- called the embryology secretary to tell her about my surge on saturday. she said that i'll get a ring this afternoon, so just waiting.

luv and best wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## Myton

Hi Peeps,

Sorry I've been abit quiet - I had a very busy weekend - too much wine (ooppss) but I haven't had any in ages so hopefully my body will forgive me LOL.

Fabby News Anjie - this thread is certainly proving to be lucky lucky lucky :0) when will you get your first scan etc ??

Becky I thinky our repeat bloods were today - how did they go ?

Thin - any news on your scan yet?

My innards are doing abit of a flamenco so I may start peeing on sticks to se if I am about to surge. I do tend to get all the physical symptoms of OV so the pee stick should just be confirmation. I'm day 8 at the mo so still abit early but I do often have 25 day cycles so who knows LOL.

Hope everyone is well, the roll call seems to have gone by the by abit - sorry about that but there only seemed to be a few of us on there.

Speak soon

Kate


----------



## thinendometrium

Myton- good luck with starting to POAS for your LH surge.


AFM- I am very upset and    as ET is on Friday and not Saturday, so no way that DH can make it   .  We're both very upset but I'm trying to hide it so that poor DH doesn't get even more upset   . But that means no DH to hold my hand and no DH to look at the screen with me    or even to smile with me at the photo of the embie(s)    and no DH to tell me to hang on and stay flat after ET and not think about the fact that my bladder is about to burst.......................  I'm so very very sad.  In fact, I'm so sad and not bothered anymore, I didn't say anything about the fact that they're not going to scan me despite the spotting I had..........................


----------



## waterlily241

oh thin honey   .  It's all gonna be ok.  I understand how disappointed you both are hun, but they have to do the ET on the optimum day babe. It sucks but ladies like us are constantly having to suck it up.  I know you really want DH to be there, but it will all be over very quickly babe.  The nurses will be there for you ... know it's not the same tho. I wasn't offered a pic but will you get to bring it home so that DH can see it? Where is mrs positivity gone... you have kept me sane with all your   .  Time to get some of yours back   As to the scan, did they give a reason why they won't do it? Even if they don't think you need one (and it seems they don't) is there no way they would do it just to put your mind at rest? Either way, the point is they don't think they need to so that's a good thing.    

I know is so hard when your expectations are dashed but be positive babe. You will have a successful et and go on to have a lovely BFP.  

 xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

oh waterlilly my sweet, you're so lovely   . Thank you SO MUCH for being so wonderful and understanding, but it's like you say, ladies like us are constantly having to suck it up and just get on with it, and I'm sure I'll do just that on Friday.  Yes, I'll hopefully bring the photo home for DH to see.  


  and    for being such a wonderful cycle buddy- the support really means the world xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

sorry not been about been so busy and keep forgetting that were doing this FET !!! ( well almost )

congratulations on the bfp Angie xxxxxxxxxx

what is all this about testing for LH surges should i be doing this ?

we have next scan this fri and then should if they defrost be having et between 28 and 30 !!!!

all take care natalie


----------



## thinendometrium

nice to hear from you nat. different clinics do different things so if you've not been asked to check for LH surge it means your clinic check for ovulation with scans/bloods.  good luck for scan on friday!


----------



## Myton

Nat - we will probably be on at the same time ;0) I am having an additional scan because I asked LOL and because my cycle is totally natural, the trouble with doing it this way means I have to know when I OV as opposed to Dr A doing it fo rme :0) Does that make sense LOL.

At the mo I am plotting for the 30th although it could be a day or two earlier.


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, hope your all ok.

Thinendo - Bless you love, hope your feeling ok, I can imagine that your are both upset, having to work is pants. Would you be able to take home a pic to show DH? Would they do you a scan if you asked? I believe they are the experts but if it puts your mind at rest, definately ask. I have got everything crossed for you, you will get your BFP!!! 

Waterlilly - Hows you hun.

Myton - Have you peed on any sticks yet  

Clogs - How you feeling? keeping everything crossed for you,       

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here. I went for a repeat HCG test today and it came  back 2078, really pleased about that. I am booked in for a scan on the 30th July, just hoping and praying we see a little heart beat. I am feeling a bit ill but not complaining (well sometimes lol) I also think I have a water infection - great! xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

becky- so pleased about your HCG. I can't wait for you to see a lovely heartbeat on the 30th!  if you think you've got a water infection, get it checked out and treated as they're not good for pregnancy.  drink LOT of water and cranberry juice in the meantime. Good luck hun.


----------



## nat4353

myton - right i sort of understand, so the tablets im taking to thicken my lining up are you not having these  not long for us now then fingers crossed i just hope they defrost so i have a chance.

becky fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi thinendo, definately going to get myself checked out just incase. I have had water infections before, they are brutal. The pain is in my kidney, just hope it doesnt effect anything, nothing is ever straight forward xxx


----------



## Lilpalf

Hi, 
I've not been around on this forum since I did IVF in 2007 but I am now supposedly doing a natural FET cycle.  I say supposedly because today is CD20 and I'm still waiting for a +ve OPK.  


Since Christmas my cycles have been 32 days with ovulation on CD20 but typically this month it is playing up.  My clinic has been doing scans every other day since CD10 and on CD16 I had a follicle measuring 14mm so they told me to start doing OPKs in a morning and when I get a first +ve to call to arrange a scan the day after to check that I've ovulated.  The nurses thought I would get a +ve Monday or Tuesday this week but NO, still -ve this morning   


If I've not had a +ve tomorrow I am going to ring the clinic and see what happens next.  Has anybody else had this happen?


I have 5 4-cell day 2 embryos frozen, they will thaw them all and hopefully we will get 2 to blastocyst for transfer.


I'm having a bit of a panic about the timing of stuff because my daughter is 2 on Saturday and we have a party planned and because we haven't told anybody we are doing the treatment, I'm finding it hard to find excuses for all the hospital visits.


----------



## Myton

Hi Lil,

Not had that happen before but when my consultant forgot I was doing a natural cycle he did say that once I had a follie measuring about 18mm he would trigger to ensure OV so it may be when you go for your scan they will do the same.

Nat, the tablets you are taking are to thicken up your lining but also so they have abit more control over your cycle. There is a chance that my cycle will be cancelled because my transfer day falls on a weekend and Mr A cant do it :0) They prefer to do medicated as its easier for them but I have had 4 cycles where I have been medicated upto the hilt so this time I pushed for completely natural and he agreed it was a good idea. This was I know that any positives I get will be true positives and not trigger shot ~:0)


----------



## thinendometrium

good morning ladies


hope you're having a good start to your day.


lilpalf- hello and WELCOME! I'm very sorry that ovulation is not playing ball this month- typical, isn't it?    Hope that today's OPK was positive so you can go ahead.  I'm afraid I haven't got much experience to share. hope that today's the day for you and I wish you a successful cycle. We're also trying for a sibling and my OPK was positive saturday so i've been booked for ET on friday.


becky- don't panic hun- it's nothing that a simple course of pregnancy-safe antibiotics can't fix. hope you are reassured today hun.


PUPO ladies- how are you holding up?


luv and best wishes to all


----------



## Lilpalf

Thanks for the hellos.


This afternoon's internet cheapie OPK is almost +ve and I would expect it to be +ve tomorrow afternoon but the clinic is asking me to test in a morning, so I am hoping that the morning one might be +ve, if not I will give the clinic a call and see what they want me to do


----------



## thinendometrium

got everything crossed for you lilpalf xxxx


----------



## waterlily241

hello girls

lilpalf - welcome. hope you get a clear positive tom. I ovulated late this cycle too, i'm usually cd13/14 but didn't get the surge until cd18. 

thin - hope you're feeling a little better today hun.

becky - great news about the HCG test 

clogs how are you bearing up hun? your otd is tomorrow right? got everythng crossed for you     

hope everyone else is doing ok.

The cramps i've had since ET stopped on sunday - no idea what that means ... so just waiting, waiting waiting until Friday.  HPTs i ordered from amazon aren't coming until sat  - fat lot of good that is eh? Trying reaaaaalllly hard not to go to tesco and pick up one..

take care all xxx


----------



## Myton

Hi Water, that sounds pretty positive to me :0) when did you transfer and how old were they when they went in ?? Sorry lots of questions LOL - are you on meds ?

I could go back and check but I'm being a lazy moo LOL.

Ladies bit of a straw poll - what are you all planning for after transfer - do you retire to your bed for two weeks or do you get back to normal ASAP - I've tried all ways in the past obviously without success but wondered what other did :0)


----------



## Lilpalf

I will be carrying on as normal.  When we had the IVF I had only just started a new job and couldn't take time off and I was working full time then, so had no choice but to just get on with life.  It was successful, so I plan on doing the same this time, apart from now I work part time and have a toddler to keep me occupied.

I decided to do a CB digi OPK this evening and it was a +ve, so looks like my morning definitely will be   .  Got to ring the clinic in the morning and arrange a ovulation confirmation scan for Thursday and then I guess they thaw them.


----------



## thinendometrium

waterlilly- thanks for asking about me. I'm doing MUCH better today (see below), thank you. you're being very good, keep up the waiting. we're thinking about possibly not testing and as I won't be on any progesterone, just waiting for AF to arrive when it should (should end up showing up on OTD if BFN as my OTD will be cd29 and my cycles are 28 days long).


clogs- wish you the very best for tomorrow     . hope that there'll be celebrations in this little thread of ours     


myton- hi hun. DH wants me to "lie down with my bum in the air" as he calls it lol and he wants me to do that on friday (ET day) AND THE WHOLE WEEKEND! needless to say that will not happen! i'll try to lay down for an hour or so when getting back from ET and then just taking it easy with heavy lifting, etc but I'll carry on as normal.


lilpalf- YAY!!! excellent news!!! sounds like you'll only be lagging behind in dates by a few days! so your BFP will follow shortly after mine!!!!

hello to all the other lovely N-FET ladies!


AFM- a miracle happened today! something came up at DH's work for tomorrow so they'll be short-staffed and DH took the opportunity to offer to work extra hours in return for Friday morning off and they agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I'm soooooooooooooo pleased! And it just came out of the blue!  I'm taking it as a sign that this cycle will be a lucky one     .  Thank you for all your words of support though, they really meant a lot.


----------



## clogs

Hi Ladies


Hope you are all well sorry for going AWOL.


Waterlilly all the best for Friday sounding really good!!! Willing it to be good news for you.             


Thinendo sorry your DH can't go with you. You may think it weird but I chose to have ET with DH outside, I didn't want to build up anticipation or add extra expectation. I knew he was there though so I know this must be hard for you, but it will be worth it if you get the right result!!! I think the clinics also raise expecatation by giving us pics of what basically is a very early stage embryo which we would never see if we were pregnant naturally. However, I agree as DH can't be there it will be good for him to see it. Have you got a friend taking you to the clinic. I am certain the nurses will be there for you. You are a strong lady and you will be absolutely fine. Let me know how you go. Thinking of you.


Hi Lilpalf- nice to have you here and good luck with the thaw.


Mython- I stayed in bed day of tranfer and actually slept a lot!! But then just been as normal working and everything, just no hoovering so every cloud and all that.


Becky 1979-how are you feeling have you been to the Dr? Hope you  are better.


Nat and Mython look as though you will be ET around same time!!!


My test is tomorrow 9.15 but I feel very pre AF!!! I haven't tested but having been chilled it is becoming increasing hard and I just feel I am going to be gutted when AF arrives which I am convinced she is going to. I will keep you posted my lovelies.


Love to you all.






Cxxxxx


----------



## Myton

Fingers and everything else crossed for you Clogs. Here's hoping we have another positive. :0)


----------



## waterlily241

good morning ladies

thin - yay to DH making it to ET hun - fab!

clogs - thinking about you sweetie     

myton - ET 10/7, transferred 2 late-4 day. I'm cd34 now - cycle usually anywhere between 27-32 but of course late ovulation this month so... I checked back over 2 years and had a cycle more that 32 days twice (completely obsessive at the mo...)

everyone else, hope you are ok and have a lovely day.

xxx


----------



## Becky1979

Good morning ladies how are you today.

Clogs – Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes, lets hope we are celebrating later.        

I didn’t have a water infection thank god, still not sure what the dull ache was in my kidney area though.

Hope everyone has a great day sorry it is only quick post, sneaking on during work oops!xxxx


----------



## Myton

Hi all, any news Clogs ??

Well it looks like I am about to surge ladies (famous last words LOL) I have masses of EWCM (sorry if TMI) and while the little smile didn't come up the second line was defo alot darker than this morning. So hopefully I will get me smiley face in the morning which is perfect for my scan tomorrow - so if I OV on Friday that would mean transfer Tues or Wed depending on whether they count OV as day one.

Of course this is all academic as my body will take its own sweet time to do anything I will end up OV next Thursday or something LOL

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Myton

Where is everyone :0(

Ok so I wrong on the LH surge lol. No surprises there then. Will wait ane see what this afternoons scan shows - which reminds me I'd better go and shave my legs :0)

Come back all and let me know I'm not alone.


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone hope your all ok.

Any news on Clogs? Really hope she is ok. 

How are you thinendo? Everything crossed for you tomorrow.  

Myton how you feeling. Good luck with your scan this afternoon.  

Hello to everyone who I have missed. Weather is horrible today and I am cold. I am again sneaking on at work, oh well it is nearly the weekend  xxx


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls

clogs - thinking about you sweetie - how you doing?  

thinendo - good luck for ET tomorrow hun  

everyone else hope you are doing ok.

My willpower broke down at 5.30am and i tested -- it was  .  Can't believe it    I'll wait until tomorrow and the blood test before it will really sink in.  Been quite emotional thinking about my angels ...

xxx


----------



## Myton

Wow another one :0) huge congratulations to you. I would do a happy dance for you but I am sat at the clinic and I may get some funny looks. 

Hurray again. 

Kate


----------



## clogs

Waterlily- congratulations I am thrilled for you my lovely!!!!


Just wanted to say I had my blood test today and it is a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! Look for levels of 30 and mine are 45, it is early days but it is a good start. I am shell shocked.


Mython I am here, how are you going? 


Thank you for everyone wondering where I am.


Keep me up to date with your news.




Love Cx


----------



## waterlily241

oh clogs, i am so so happy for your sweetie       wooooohoooooo



xxx


----------



## clogs

Me for you too!!!! Waterlilly.


Cx


----------



## Myton

What on earth is going on LOL, this is amazing and we are certainly bucking the trend in terms of statistics :0) I think we are currently four out of five BFP's - I'm not going any where LOL.

Congrats Clogs that is fabby news - is it your first ever BFP ??

I have a bone to pick with you ladies - you should be shouting from the roof tops (well to yourselves anyway :0), enjoy every second of being preggars  lets have no more of the early days talk :0)

As for me - well I had a scan today which showed a lovely thick lining of 9.8mm and a big fat follie of 20mm so things are progressing as they should be. We agreed I would trigger tonight so we could be sure of OV with ET pencilled inf or next Thursday. Anyway I got home and did anOPK because I had some and its positive so it looks like I dont need the trigger and ET may come forward by a day - I am waiting for the consultant to ring me back. I often get OV pains so I wonder if he will be happy to go with that.

I will let all you pregnant ladies know when I do :0)


----------



## clogs

Mython that is one big fat follie you go girl.




Thinendo that is great news about DH!!!!!


cX


----------



## Myton

LOL - I spoke to the consultant and it now looks as though we will be going for transfer on Wednesday ;0)


----------



## clogs

Hi Myton


Good luck for Wednesday and take it easy for a day or so.


Thinking of you.


Love Cx


----------



## nat4353

wow fantastic news all on the BFPs  cant believe how good it is im staying here too - send all your luck this way please  girls

i have scan tomorrow and should get dates for ET

i intend to take it easy for a few days then off on a little holiday to a caravan so will try and get everything sorted b4 hand, life is so hectic with ellie but we also have a foster son who has a lot of needs so the idea of me lying on my back for a few hours would be heaven but i just dont think it will happen in this house hold !!!!! xxxx

catch up soon Natalie


----------



## Myton

Hurray everyone is back :0) I am planning a lazy weekend and then the rest of the week off after transfer - my boss is pretty good and knows my history so its not an issue - will be relaxing.

Nat - let me know how you get on - we may be having transfer at around the same time (mine is likely to be Wed 28th ). 

Say Hi to Sarah for me LOL - I was telling her about our thread today.


----------



## Becky1979

OMG Clogs and Waterlilly congratulations to you both, I am soooo happy.   

Myton - good luck with the transfer, you will be getting your BFP very soon.  

Nat - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Thinendo - how are you hun?

Hello everyone else. I am so happy about the BFP's, I have just been telling DH. I phoned the hospital today as I am cramping slightly, they have assured me that it's normal and that my uterus is stretching, so I am trying not too worry too much   xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry I haven't been able to come online as we've got a houseguest but I've been DESPERATE to come on and I've only just got a chance and what wonderful news I've come back to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Clogs and Waterlilly- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!                          Wishing you both all the best for the next 8 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Myton- Hurrah to the ovulation and ET on wednesday!!! good luck hun.


nat- good luck with scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.


becky- so pleased you haven't got a water infection.  don't be frightened of the cramping- I literally had it on and off until about 16 weeks or so! it's your precious cargo stretching things out and getting comfy for the long ride!!!!


hello to all the other ladies.


AFM- ET tomorrow morning (haha!!! I should say THIS MORNING as it's the 23rd already and my goodness!!!! only about 10 hours until I will be PUPO!!!!     It's been really weird in that I've been so busy that at times I've almost forgotten that it's happening tomorrow. the fact that it's been a completely natural cycle doesn't help as I've not been injecting or ANYTHING so to be expected to show up for ET in what seems to be out of the blue is very strange indeed and adds to the reason why it won't sink in until I'm in that undignified position for ET! Thank you for your good wishes.


have a great friday everyone. 


long may the BFP streak continue!!!!


----------



## Myton

Just a quick one to say fingers crossed for you Thin. I hope it all goes perfectly :0)


----------



## Anjie

Hi Everyone - back from hols to all this wonderful news - congrats clogs and waterlilly, I was thinking about you whilst away - so glad for you     


Thin - good luck today sweety, glad DH could be there in the end, the same happened to me, I went in on wed instead of fri and thought would have to go solo but things worked out in the end


Myton, not long now    


Nat, same for you too,     ET vibes


So how are all the preggo girls? this has been a wonderful thread


AFM had a lovely few days in the new forest, the weather was very kind and we enjoyed time cycling and a bit of pony walking in the forest. I decided to carry on as normal this time, I was quite precious before but just ended up putting on weight so I have decided to stay active (within reason) eat healthy and natural foods and try not to obsess. Am still doing relaxation and positivity MP3 and still have sore BBs and feel sicky on and off. Some cramps which are always scary. Did another HTP this morning and the second line was really strong. Have 1st scan set for 5th aug - very nervous. The only thing is I have 2 flights I am supposed to take for work in the next few weeks and the clinic have recommended that with my history I shouldnt fly unless necessary so I will have a bit of an awkward convo at work next week, i didnt really want to tell them yet but really have no choice


xxx to everybody xxx


----------



## Becky1979

Afternoon everyone, it’s nearly the weekend thank god. How is everyone today.

Thinendo – hope it has gone well today hun, thinking of you.  

Anjie – How you feeling, I noticed you mentioned you were supposed to be going away. I am going on holiday in September to Cyprus, will be approximately 15weeks pregnant (fingers crossed). Do you know if it’s ok to travel, the nurse at my ACU said I was fine, even though I have had a previous ectopic. 

Nat – how did the scan go?

Hope everyone else is doing ok and has a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## clogs

Hi 


How was today Thinendo?Did you get your pic and a good look on screen. Now 2ww and pessaries but we are all here my lovely!!!! Nat how was the scan?


Having been quite chilled I am now quite edgy. They have asked me in for another blood test on Tuesday to check pregnancy hormone is still going up. Hope so. I am also meant to make appointment with GP.


Becky I am due to go to France on the 1st August, my Mum has a house there but just DH and me for a week. We are driving over so he can stock up on wine (drinking alone as bad sign) do you think this is ok as long as I have enough cyclogest?


Where in Cyprus are you going? I spent six weeks there some years ago and I love the place.


Myton how are you today.


Hi Anjie- if you are worried about flying can you come up with an excuse? Feigning swine flu before the trip.Or you could just explain it is a tricky one.


Love Cxxxx


----------



## Myton

Hi Ladies, you are essentially Ok to travel if you have been given the OK. At 15 weeks you will have had all your checks to make sure things are progressing well so there is no need to be concerned. In terms of flying - there is no danger to the baby or the mother from flying tiself - the reason airlines wont accept you over a certain gestation is in case you go into labour influght - all being well I will be 23 weeks when I fly to Oz at Xmas lol.

In terms of the cyclogest you will be fine just make sure you keep it nice and cool so it doesnt melt LOL

Yes - I am a travel expert (of sorts LOL).........


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies!!!


hope you're all well and that you're all ready for the weekend!


sorry no personals (we have a houseguest and finding it a nightmare to come on here for longer than a few minutes), but know that I'm thinking of all of you and continue to wish you the best.


will try to get to do personals soon when I've caught up.


Thank you for thinking of me today.


I am now typing from the land of PUPO!!!!!  As of approximately 12:30pm, we have precious cargo on board in the form of two "good" blastocysts (2x 4AB blastocysts).  We had agreed with the consultant to thaw 2 and transfer however many survive and seems like both of our snowbabies are strong and have thawed well, after 54 days of deep freeze sleep!


OTD is day AF would be due, Tuesday 3rd August! (I'll already be back at work so we're considering not testing and just waiting for AF to turn up (hopefully she won't!) on that day, but we will see how we hold up!).


thank you once again and I really hope that I can add another BFP to the thread in 11 days time     


luv and best wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## Myton

Fingers crossed for you Thin - here's hoping the good luck of this thread continues.

ET for me is scheduled for Wed at 1.30pm - I'll be going it alone as DH has to work but its not a biggie - he was there the other four times so maybe a change will be a good thing. TMI coming up but we have decided to BD tonight as well that way if I do get preggars we can claim we did it ourselves LOL - mind you I did warn him there may be triplets!!!

Nat - how did you get on with your scan today - are we one for transfer at the same day / time ?? BTW my proper name is Kate.


----------



## waterlily241

hello girls

thin - congrats on being PUPO   sending you lots of sticky vibes   

myton, nat good luck for ET 

clogs how you doing hun.  i'm sure it's routine for the clinic to check bloods again.

hope everyone else is doing ok.

Got my official BFP today - HCG is 1549 - there seems to be a massive variation in levels across the threads - but this seems quite high. 1st scan is on 17 Aug.

Can't believe it's the weekend again.  Having you lovely ladies to chat to is making time fly.  Hope we'll still be chatting as mummies in 2011!

luv to all xxx


----------



## clogs

Thinendo many congratulations.


Myton and Nat good luck for transfer.


I am really really in a tizz I don't see on here that anyone else is having a second blood test after BFP do you think they think something is wrong ?The nurse said "Tuesday is really important as we like to check your blood levels are still rising." Are any of you other ladies having to go back in Waterlilly you just mention a scan. I hardly slept last night and I am truly getting in a state now as I seem to be the only one this is happening to.


Sorry ladies this is really selfish just so worried.


Chloe


----------



## Myton

Clogs, I dont know the answer babe, all clinics work in different ways. If you are concerned or worried (and now is not the time to be stressed) give them a ring - they will have an emergency number and ask them the question.


----------



## clogs

Sorry Myton I seem to have been rational all the way through and I am now being neurotic. Sorry Lovely how are you.


Cx


----------



## waterlily241

Hi chloe

Its natural to worry babe -we can't help it.  I 've been obsessing too and i'm sure that in my quest to find out if my hcg is too high i saw some posts from ladies who were called back for several blood tests to check that the levels were rising as they should - it seemed to be the normal procedure for some clinics.  Sounds like your clinic does that. As myton says, clinics do things in different ways - it's no wonder we get confused .  Can you call your clinic today?  Are they open today? If not do they have an emergency number?

I'm sure it's fine hun, try to relax    xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


myton and nat- your ET is just round the corner!


waterlilly- fab HCG hun! good luck for scan.


clogs- oh hun, don't be upset!  I'm actually sat here smiling as the truth is that the real 'medical' use of HCG is in seeing it double every 48-72 hours and there are lots of doctors who argue that a one off HCG is not very useful. so, if I were you, I'd be super happy that I'm having a second HCG, not the other way around!  when I got my BFP, I had to beg my clinic to give me a blood test to check my HCG (they only do POAS) as I was spotting and then I felt SO relieved after I got a second one too, as it showed really good doubling rate.  So if I were you, I would be VERY HAPPY as you're actually getting good reassurance about the viability of the pregnancy before having to wait for the scan (a scan can't be done until at least 6 weeks, as before that you can't tell much about the viability of the pregnancy).  So, all in all, it's a really good thing!  I WISH that I'd have 2 HCG's to look forward to with a BFP, as that would be the only way I would be reassured prior to a heartbeat on a scan and it would make the wait from 4 to 6 weeks soooooooooooooo much more reassuring.  So cheer up!


how are the other lovely ladies doing?


AFM- tend to forget at times that I'm PUPO!  I'm desperate to feel some AF cramping in the next day or two as I've convinced myself that if I don't then that means no implantation (which is silly of me).


have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

just a a quick one scan went well lining 8.something so et in for Thursday 29 at 1.00 !!!!!! 

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

nat- YAY!!! that's fab. good luck with the next 5 sleeps before ET!


am desperate to feel something already, which is so very very silly, but I can't help it, I NEED TO FEEL SOMETHING..............


----------



## clogs

Thinendo and Waterlilly thanks for your lovely words I suppose the paranoia has to come out somewhere hey!!! I am trying to chill now. Waterlilly congrats on the official and first scan date. Hope all is going well!!!


Thinendo don't worry about the cramping I didn't really get any I think we are all learning more and more that it is all horses for different courses on this journey. It is strange though that there is soooo much more to get out of our lucky tthread than from the clinics.


Nat and Myton good luck with ET  (sounds very phone home doesn't it!!!!!)


Love to you all I am going to sleep as very shattered.




Cxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myton

Nat. You have my appt lol. I was originally going on thurs but because I got my surge on Thurs they brought it forward a day. And I'm now in on Weds at 1.30pm. 

Let's hope they are lucky spots for us both. 

Kate


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, hope you all having a good weekend.

Thinendo - Big contrats on being PUPO  

Waterlilly - great news on your HCG levels. 

Myton - Hope your ok hun.

Clogs - How you feeling

Nat - Good luck with the ET on thursday, sending you lots of positive vibes.  

I have been ok, had a couple of scary nights. I seem to be waking up early hours with terrible cramps, they only last 20mins but my god they have me worried. It is weird as there not constant, but painful enough to wake me up. The nurse said last week it was just my uterus stretching and ligaments, I just thought they weren't suppose to be painful. I am only petite and got a small pelvis so really hoping that's why they hurt. Oh and they only happen at night?  xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls quick update from CZ = lining not so good last week onlz 6.7 but it was triple lining so thats the main thing = anzwaz after a lot of hassle I will have transfer tomorrow at lunch time .
Could murder a *** right now .


----------



## clogs

Nat and Myton how funny you are at the same clinic and now having appointment slots similar!!! Good omen it must be.


Thinendo how are you feeling are you managing to take it easy?


Waterlilly- congrats on HCG although I need to ask more questions because I don't know what is good. How are you feeling? I seem to be eating a lot and sleeping a lot, what a sloath, need to cut back but am re-assured by you ladies.


Nat I think the cramps sound normal everyone seems to have a thousand different reactions hey.


Back to work tomorrow and looking forward to my holiday. Someone has said you shouldn't go swimming though is that true?


Boboboy good to hear from you again, hang in there. The smoking thing gets easier honestly and this is from someone who loves smoking and drinking!!! I am not finding I am missing either too much, I even get quite excited by a pineapple juice and water!!!! Oooh living on the edge hey.


Love Cxxxxxxx


----------



## waterlily241

hi everyone

boboboy good luck for the transfer tomorrow hun  .

chloe - i woke up at 5.30am with cramp but it's gone now. I think I probably overdid it with the gardening yesterday. I've been going to sleep really early (used to be a bit of a night owl) and waking really early.  Other than that feel ok - just nervous about the scan. No real change in eating habits yet although if last year's anything to go by i should enjoy food while i can  
Your little body is going through at lot just now so it will need more sleep and food to recharge the batteries.

becky - i think the cramps are your body making space for the little one 

thin - how you doing hun?

nat, myton not long until ET  

anjie - glad you had such a nice holiday. hope you get on ok at work. 

hello to those i have missed - hope you are doing ok.

xxx


----------



## elvie

Hi,
Can I join you?
I've been on different boards on here for ages but haven't really posted so far this cycle as it's been so low key - in a good way after all those drugs on my last fresh go. 

I'm having my ET on Tuesday pm - we have 17 frozen blastocysts (trying to break the clinic record there!) from our last cycle and will probably have two transferred. 

Lining was over 8 on ovulation day and had a shiny triple stripe. 

Seems like quite a few of us are having ET this week. Good luck everyone.


----------



## waterlily241

Welcome Elvie - you've come to a lucky thread.

wow 17 blasts - that's fantastic! Good luck with the ET hun.  

xxx


----------



## elvie

Thank you WaterLily. 

I had our last natural FET cancelled because of our last two embryos neither defrosted properly (but they were quite old and not vitrified) so I'm hoping with 17 this time this definitely won't happen again! 

I have no idea how we managed so many. We had 25 eggs, 23 fertilised and 19 went to blast. I was so bursting with 25 eggs before EC it was pretty uncomfortable!


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies!


hope you've had a good weekend.


boboboy- wow! good luck with ET tomorrow!


elvie- hello and WELCOME! wow, 17! that's bril! I thought we were fortunate! (21 eggs, 16 fertilised, 14 blasts, 1 ET in fresh cycle, 13 frozen. 2 of our lucky 13 were defrosted for this FET and both survived and are onboard mummy's womb!)  Good luck on Tuesday and hope that you can add to the lucky streak of this group!


what a busy ET week we're having! boboboy on monday, elvie on tuesday, myton on wednesday and nat on thursday!!!!!!!! lots of OTDs coming up at the same time! good luck to all.


becky, waterlilly and clogs- it's only natural to worry about everything, including those terribly frightening cramps. it's also quite normal to be feeling exhausted and sleepy.  listen to your body (whenever you can- I used to wish i could listen to my body and take a nap whilst at work, but had to live in the real world and just put up with the exhaustion, but certainly listened to my body whilst at home and slept lots!).  hope time flies til your scans.


hello to all the other lovely ladies


i'm having a funny kind of day. i'm either forgetting about it (or ignoring it, really) or when I do think about it, I'm a bit negative. don't know why I seem to be losing the SUPER positivity I had just before and just after ET. I excited DH too much by mentioning that I may have had the tiniest hint of very very very mild AF-type cramps last night and during the day today and he's convinced that I'm now pregnant!  I only wish! must regain my      for the sake of my precious embies.


hope you all have a good week x


----------



## Anjie

Hello All, just a quick note to give some      for all the ETs this week, very exciting

Thinendo - stay positive, you have been a pillar of strength to me with your bright outlook and lovely messages - thank you whne is OTD?

Elvie - wow 17 blasts, that has to be a record, i would take a lot from the fact they are all so strong

love to all the recently preggo girls too, how are you all getting on, still quite stressful isnt it. I have decided to tell work tomorrow, or at least the sales director who i indirectly report to, she knows about prev IVF and although she doesnt have much time for preg women (issue for the business) she also is aware of the law as I have decided not to fly. 

Your right Myton, for most people flying when preg is not a problem but I have tested positive with 'sticky blood' and although am on clexane to keep it thin there is no point risking flying as i am higher risk re clotting but I am being super cautious and you will be fine re cyprus Becky especially at 15 weeks, in fact it will be wonderful.

I cant remember who asked about swimming but I was wondering too, there seems to be mixed messages on the interweb and I quite fancy a dip

xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls,
all went great todaz = have 2 on board = one hatching and one expanding both grade 2 = no idea what anz of that means either .  Cctch up with all when I get back home.

BoBo


----------



## nat4353

hi all

hope everyone is well 

fab news bobo wishing you all the luck in the world xx

regarding the swimming thing my midwife said no swimming or intercourse before 10 weeks so i took her advice although im sure so many people do.  but this makes me think im mad were getting married in september in cyprus too  and if this works    ill be about 9 weeks !!!! so will work out what to do on the swimming and    later 

elvie - wow that a whole lot of eggs u could do fets till the cows come home with that amount good luck hun xxx

myton - well lets pray that both slots are the lucky ones, ive been having a lady do my scans rather than mr a although ive seen him pottering about in the background - last cycle it was just him. not long for you now good luck 

afm  started the cyclogest on sat and feel as moody as hell !!!!!! have also booked my acu for b4 and after et. both other ivfs had them for a couple of months b4 hand but need to save my pennies for the wedding but thought 2 sessions would do me good

all take care - and hello to everyone else xxxxxx

nat


----------



## elvie

Bobo - fantastic news. Good luck for the 2ww. When will you test? 

Re flying - that's spooky as I am due to fly to Cyprus when I would be 15 weeks IF it works! I think it'd be fine at that stage although my problem is if this cycle is another bfn I'll want to do another cycle next month and this would mean I would not be past the first trim IF it worked then so would probably have to cancel the (expensive) flights.

With swimming I think my clinic says not to until after the preg test but after that it's fine. 

I always think if something did go wrong don't do anything you'd blame yourself for. Although of course chances are it'd be fine!

Well AFM we have decided to do a SET again. We really couldn't decide but given we are v worried re twins and natural FET is quite easy we think this is best.


----------



## clogs

Lots of luck for all the ET this week ladies, I am    it all goes well. I second the comment to Thinendo who has been a complete rock to everyone on here you are a    wishing you all lots of   . Keep your chin up. 


Hello Elvie I am sure you were fit to burst before egg collection I remember feeling like a space hopper and I had ten less than you. All the best.


Bobo how is 2ww going honey? Are you going to wait to test?


I am seeing clinic for second blood test tomorrow and GP. I am soooo pleased to be telling her she has been absolutely amazing through everything.


Nat honeymoon with no sex just means you can read more books!!! Is it just full on sex or all sexual shanningans?  The cyclogest does make you moody, but at least we can blame it hey.


Anjie good luck with the boss, I think you have made the right decision and I hope the Director of productivity is sympathetic. It was me Anjie on the swimmimg and I am going to ask the clinic and my GP tomorrow. I used to be swimming a mile or so a day to keep fit and it is the only exercise I like and I want to keep my weight under control. (SHE LAUGHS)




Night ladies and speak tomorrow.


Cxxxx


----------



## nat4353

last time round she said just intercourse !!! i think a bit off fun cant do any harm - we get married in our 2ed week so id be just past the 10 week mark hehe so our wedding night might not be sat reading books  although im sure there are a few good books out to read hehe


----------



## Myton

Hi all, Just a really quick one to say I am still here LOL - waiting for Wednesday, thanks for all the good wishes - here's hoping they defrost well and are happy to go back in - whatever happens I am having the rest of the week off LOL

Take care our preggars ladies. Rest up our PUPO's and relax those ladies waiting for ET.

Speak soon :0)

Kate


----------



## Myton

Evening all - well tis all getting really rather real for me - transfer is scheduled for 1.30pm tomorrow and I have to admit I am starting to feel apprehensive. I am convinced that they are not going to survive the thaw - they have been frosties for two years and things have moved on soooo much since they were frozen. I had a cycle buddy who had 4 blasts frozen and none of hers defrosted.

We shall see what tomorrow brings - either good news or a packet of **** and a bottle of wine :0)

I have been keeping myself busy by looking for holidays online - we have a week in Sept so depending what tomorrow brings it will either be cheap as chips camping or a blow it city break :0)

Clogs hon - how did the blood test go - are you numbers doubling nicely ? I hope they managed to put your mind to rest.

Bobo - how is the dreaded 2WW ? I'll hopefully be joining you tomorrow although mine will be a 9 day wait - either AF will turn up or she wont - either way I will know a week on friday at the latest.

Re the swimming - I thought this was until the 2ww was up but may be wrong on that one :0) 

Nat are you getting nervous yet hon?? I have the lady for one of my scans but I think Dr A feels he owes me the time LOL - its my 4th cycle with him!!

Right ladies I am going to calm my nerves with some chocolate and try to sleep tonight - not likely but hey ho - the phone will be glued to my side tomorrow.

Wish me luck

Kate


----------



## clogs

Hi Kate


I think your attitude is bang on with the either good news or wine and ****. I am sure they will thaw beautifully there is no reason why not!!!!! Mine were in the freezer for over a year honey. I will be thinking of you and praying and sending you all the luck in the world. You and yor frosties will be fine.


Bloods all rising nicely thanks.


Swimming I think is just the pessary thing, so they say no.


Let me know how you do tomorrow.


How is everyone else? Anjie Waterlilly, Nat, Thinedo and everyone else.


I am inwardly laughing at the prospect of ordering a well done steak from a French waiter, the distain will be immense.


Best of Luck Kate.
Love Cxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello everyone

So sorry for being away, but having the houseguest round means it’s virtually impossible to come on here.

Anjie- thanks my sweet for your kind words.  How are you? Have you told work? Or the sales director? How did it go?

Boboboy- congrats on being PUPO! Your blasts sound fab! Good luck with the wait- hope that it flies by (for both of us!)

Nat- so sorry the cyclogest is making you moody.  I’m not on cyclogest (I’m on NOTHING) and I must admit, I don’t miss those horrid things at all, except for the paranoia that I have at times that I should’ve been prescribed them in order to increase the chances of success for me. In case I don’t get a chance to come online tomorrow, wish you lots of luck for Thursday.

Elvie- making the decision whether to have DET or SET is really tough, isn’t it?  In fact, we found it so hard, we asked the consultant to decide for us- so he suggested we thaw 2 and transfer however many survive.  Well, both of ours survived and both were transferred...............................................  I’m so pleased that you were able to come to a decision.  How did ET go today? With 17 blasts, I can be positive that you’re PUPO now!  Good luck for the wait. When is your OTD?

Myton- thinking of you for tomorrow. Try to relax (chocolate is definitely a good solution for this) as much as possible and just think that you’re going to have a holiday soon- and there will be a 3rd (or even 4th!) ‘life’ going along! Good luck hun.

Clogs- thank you for your kind words as well.  WONDERFUL news about your numbers! I knew that all will be very well and you were worrying yourself for nothing!  SO PLEASED for you.  Enjoy your well done steak!

Pregnant ladies- how are you doing?

AFM- I am driving myself insane.  I think I’m making something out of nothing with all the symptom spotting and that’s really p#$sing me off as I JUST WANT TO KNOW and I don’t want my mind to be playing games on me.............................. So tempting to POAS, but only 4dp5dt and that would be totally silly (especially since I only have one pee stick in the house and it’s the cheapo one the clinic gave me for OTD).

Sending you all lots of luv and good wishes,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## elvie

Good luck to Kate for tomorrow! 

Bobo - how was day 1 of the 2 ww?

Thin- does your houseguest know you're having tx? 

Clogs - lol at the steak. I love rare steak so you have my sympathies! And yes the shame of it in front of a French waiter! 

I had ET this pm. I asked dh to take my mind off the action down below so he started giving me quite tricky sums to do! 

One 6BA graded blast on board. OTD is ages off as our clinic says 16 days even after a blast but I am not waiting that long and never do! Maybe I am too weak to wait in the two week wait? 

Ho to everyone else. 
L


----------



## clogs

Elvie that is so funny about the sums. I would be rubbish I am completely in-numerate


Thinendo I think it is natural to look for symptoms and it can't be easy with a house guest. Hold out to test and I am sure it will be worth it. I think we all need to think what advice we give each other- you are brilliant with us all. Eat some chocolate and watch a good movie I say.


Love CXXXXX


----------



## thinendometrium

elvie- YAY to being PUPO!!!! your blast sounds GREAT! lol to sums (very good distraction indeed!) and to not waiting. Do they make you wait 16 days post ovulation or 16 days post transfer? if it's the former, then it's like mine, if it's the latter, then that's just INSANE!!!!  Good luck my sweet. As for houseguest knowing about treatment- DEFINITELY NOT.  The only person in the world asides from DH and I (and everyone at the clinic of course) who knows about treatment is my sister.

clogs- thanks so much my luvly for your continues support.  chocolates and movie sounds fab.  Having a houseguest around is not easy during this wait, as I just can't be myself and voice my worries and anxieties to DH properly.  I will hold off as I've got DH to keep me away from the pee stick! (I also don't want to see a BFN when testing so early).


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls - wow it's non-stop on this board  

Elvie & Boboboy - congrats on being PUPO girls!!!  

Kate - hope you enjoy the chocolate hun. good luck tomorrow  

Nat - good luck for thursday hun 

Chloe - great news about the levels  

thin - are you still symptom spotting?  it'll drive you  

anjie, becky hope you doing ok ladies

carole, andrea thinking about you  

hello to anyone i've missed 

strange i feel really happy today - really tired but happy   Tomorrow i'll be back to fretting.  3 weeks until my 1st scan  

xxx


----------



## clogs

Thinendo I think keep your mind occupied and then you won't think of testing. You can stay strong who is your house guest? How long are you staying.


Waterlilly, keep with the happy void.


Well clogs the hell raiser is in bed with a Horlicks grrrrrrh what a woman!!!


Cx


----------



## waterlily241

clogs


----------



## elvie

Thin - I've hardly told anyone this time - much easier to keep it to oneself with natural cycles I think.

Yep it's 16 days after ET! Really ridiculous especially for a 5 day blast. But they do it so that when you do test it's definitive. I like finding out slowly either way. If I make it to 14 days post ov it'll be late for me to start testing. 

Sum was 19x18 and I got it right rather impressively quickly despite having assorted stuff shoved up my you know what at the time.


----------



## thinendometrium

waterlilly- still symptom spotting- in fact much worse than before! great that you're having a nice day! long may it continue


clogs- lol!!!!!!!!!!!


elvie- houseguest is DH's friend.


ladies- please tell me I'm not going insane by thinking      after having a bought (approximately 20 minutes or half hour) of serious AF pains  (it's CD 22 in a 28 day cycle and I NEVER get AF pains a week before AF is due).  I was so nervous and scared, but a weird teary/happy sort of scared, I called out DH from downstairs for a cuddle.


----------



## waterlily241

sounds perfectly timed for implantation hun ...


----------



## Myton

Thin. That's exciting hon. It could be the good old implantation. I think we agre going for a record no. Of bfps on this thread :0)


----------



## thinendometrium

awww, thanks so much waterlilly and myton, really hope that it is what we're all hoping it is and that the BFP streak isn't broken      


forgot to say elvie that 18x19 is a great sum to be focusing on during ET! how do you get round it?  I usually round up the closest easy sum (so 18x20) and then adjust it (so 18x20 -1.  I find mental arithmetic quite enjoyable!


----------



## nat4353

]http://[url=http://glitter-graphics.com/myspace/text_generator.php]


----------



## nat4353

fingers crossed kate hope they both thaw for you im sure they will, what time did they say they wouuld phone you ?? 

im starting to get a little concerned now about if mine will now but i suppose theres nothing we can do but wait and see


hello all  - will be back on later to find out how you got on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myton

Thankyou for that Nat :0). I have to say I didn't get the greatest nights sleep last night and am now sat waiting for the phone to ring..

They didn't say what time it would be so I am working on the theory that no news is good news lol and they know I have to travel so hopefully won't leave it too late. 

I'll let you know how I get on. I will either be PUPO or halfway down a bottle of wine :0)

Nat I am sure we will both be fine..TBH it didn't even occur to me that they may not defrost until a girl I know had hers fail to do so :0(.


----------



## elvie

Good luck Kate! 
Hope all goes well. 
Nat keep us posted.

Thin - I did 19 x 10 and then 10 x 8 then 9 x 8 then added it all together. Just call me Carol Vorderman   

Do any of you lot get given voltoral/ diclofenac at your clinics after ET. It does not seem to agree with me and I felt a bit sick last night and have a few yucky bottom burps and indigestion. Still it's finished with now. 

Also for those given cyclogest after ET, can you choose either 'entrance'?


----------



## Myton

Hi all,

If I tell you I am sat here with a cup of coffee and a packet of cigs you will know its not good news. The frosties didn't survive the thaw.

I did wonder whether to post or not with Nat going tomorrow but I knew if I didn't you would probably guess by my lack of posting :0(

I have had abit of  a cry but I think I fully expected it so while I didn't really think it would happen it isn't a huge surprise if you know what I mean.

I'll keep up with the news to see how everyone else gets on.

Nat babe, sorry to cause you stress but you have to bear in mind my embies were frozen a goodly while ago and techniques have moved on since then.

I think it will probably hit me abit later - it was really our last try and ~I dont think I ever thought we would reach this stage. We have talked about a fresh cycle in the New Year but I will be nearly 40 by then so things will be even worse.

Take care all - I'll be keeping tabs on the otherwise lucky thread :0)

Kate


----------



## nat4353

oh noooooo im so so sorry, thats not what i wanted to hear poor you, enjoy the coffee and **** !!!!!

what time did they phone you in the end ?? as ive got acu booked for 10 and dont want to have it if mine dont thaw 

did they give any explanation 

so sorry - im not expecting much from tomorrow but nothing ventured nothing gained

where is it you live ? where would you have your fresh cycle


im booked in with gateshead for one in oct if this is a BFN they have very good stats  and i got such a good and positive feel to the place and the docs 

good luck and you will get your dream dont give up just yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjie

Myton, am soo so sorry to hear that     look after yourself over the next few days am thinking of you and as nat says never say never xxxxx


----------



## Myton

Hi Nat,

They actually rang at 11.20am by which time I was beginning to relax!! I have had a good chat with Sarah and have actually just sent her an email because having had 3 - 4 cycles with them I personally think there are a few things they could do abit better. Apparently the director is in tomorrow so she will pass on my thoughts.

I'm not sure about another cycle, part of me thinks stay with them but another bit thinks move somewhere else. Why are you thinking of changing if this one doesn't work??

There was no explanation just that they didn't thaw - I suppose its one of those things you will never know.


----------



## clogs

Dear Myton


I am soooo gutted for you. You should have a good cry it will help. Sending you a big  . Let the dust settle and try again my lovely you will get there I am sure of it.




Thinking of you.


Cxxxxxx


----------



## Lilpalf

Myton - I am so sorry to hear your news.  I can't imagine what that must be like.

Sorry, I've not been posting much but between the scans, opk's and my daughters 2nd birthday last week was a bit hectic.

I finally ovulated on Friday and had my day 2 embryos thawed on Sunday.  All 5 survived thawing, and I had 2 4 cell ones which survived complete and were grade 2 and I had a 4 cell and 2 3 cell all of which had a cell die, which meant they were downgraded to grade 3.  All were classed as viable.

They called me yesterday to say that all of them had grown but none had shown sign of compaction (start of blastocyst) and they would call today.

They rang this afternoon to say 2 had started to compact and that ET would be at 8.30 in the morning.  I can't quite believe we have got this far.  I'm starting to get really nervous now but hopefully I will have more time to catch up on here


----------



## elvie

Myton, so sorry to hear this. 
We had this happen to on our second FET cycle and it's so frustrating and such an anticlimax. I don't know whether it helps you but I did find some solace in the idea that I would rather not have ET and the 2ww and then have embryos that then miscarried as they were not strong enough.


----------



## Myton

Hi Elvie,

Thanks for your post hon, I am actually doing OK at the moment - it may hit me later but at the mo I'm fine :0) I have to admit the idea of no 2ww is quite good if you know what I mean.

I'm googling holidays to spend the refund on at the moment :0( not the same but some condolence :0)


----------



## elvie

I think we rushed off on holiday after the cancelled cycle too (and I think after the other failed cycle we booked hols straight away!) I was surprised they only charged £300 for a cancelled cycle as there were a lot of scans. Where are you going to go do you think?! 

Haven't thought about the 2ww today as been so busy with ds who is on summer holidays from school. He keeps asking me to pick him up etc and I just don't want to at the moment.  
Anyway day 1 down, maybe 8 more to go til I test for the first time...

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


myton- I'm so very sorry to have logged on to your news.  I can't begin to think of how I'd deal with such news       .  This must be a very difficult situation (understatement I know) but I want you to look after yourself and DH and so I know that you find the cigs comforting, I hope that you continue to look after yourself and optimise your body and soul for the fresh cycle that I am hopeful will give you your dream     .  Holiday is a wonderful idea and I hope that you find a fab place to go to and that you have a marvelous time.  Sounds like things haven't quite hit. Don't worry if you feel like you want to   - it's only natural, and it will do you some good when it's all over.  Thinking of you lots and sending you lots of        .


nat- hope that you can manage some sleep tonight and that tomorrow goes smoothly for you hun.


lilpalf- great news hun!  wishing you the very best for tomorrow.


elvie- our clinic doesn't give voltarol after ET- only before EC.  They tend to give me a bit of loose stools (sorry tmi), but only short-lived (i.e. only on day I have it).  I'm also not on any cyclogest but I know that they give me horrible side effects when I'm on them.  hope the 2ww is going well- another day bites the dust!


boboboy- how is your 2ww going hun?


clogs, waterlilly, anjie and becky- how are you lovely ladies doing?  hope you're well and that the wait til the scan is flying by.l


carole- how are you my luv? thinking of you.



afm- got fleeting moment of shooting pain in my left boob today, and what I seem to think are mild AF type pains (again momentary, not longer than a few seconds) and keep getting momentary bouts of feeling sicky, but it's just way too soon for that (having said that, I was having nausea before my BFP with my DS).  I keep wavering between thinking that both must've implanted and hence the nausea so soon to the other extreme (and more likely scenario) of thinking that I'm just imagining everything and my mind is playing games with me and that I just want this to be a BFP so badly that it's mind over matter. 


luv and best wishes to all,
thinendometrium x


----------



## Myton

Morning ladies, I just wanted to log on and wish you lots of luck Nat. I am feeling abit bad about posting yesterday when you are going in today but I think you would have twigged anyway if I hadn't.

Let us know how you get on babe.

Kate


----------



## clogs

Good luck Nat.


Kate you have nothing to feel bad about, Nat would have worried about you if you hadn't posted. Have you booked your holiday?


Love Cxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waterlily241

good morning girls

Kate - so sorry babe    

nat & lilpalf - good luck for today    

catch up with all you other lovely ladies later ... have a good day!

xxx


----------



## Myton

Hi Clogs, How are you doing - sorry I forget where you are upto in your 2WW. :0)

Holiday not booked yet, we haven't decided where to go - it has to be pretty cheap as we have a huge trip to Oz booked for Xmas which is something to look forward to.


----------



## clogs

Hi Myton


Who cares if it needs to be cheap as long as the sun is shining and the wine is flowing!!! Greece is always a good option but the wine can taste like witch p*ss if you excuse the expression. I worked out there in my gap year and love it, however on a return trip for a friends wedding we had the red, white and rose in one restaurant in an attempt to have something palatable but all having the same bouquet of witch and tasting exactly the same.


Oz sounds exciting and guaranteed good wine and food and also guaranteed expensive . Have a good rest.


When do you think you will try another cycle?


Well you other ladies I am off on holiday tomorrow afternoon and I won't have internet access which will kill the nosey parker in me who will wondering how you are all going. I will be thinking of you and I am sure my ten books I am planning to take will be nothing to the exciting reading I will get for my return. Wishing you all the best of luck. I have my scan when I get back on the 10th so fingers crossed.


Nat, Thinendo good luck. Waterlilly keep me updated for my return and Myton we can swap crazy holiday stories!!!


Love Cxxxx


----------



## nat4353

just a quick on as just had acupuncture and have phoned clinic all 3 blasts have thawed  transfer at 1 xxxxxx good luck everyone


----------



## elvie

Good luck Nat - hope all goes well.


----------



## clogs

Good luck Nat.


Cx


----------



## Myton

Fantastic news :0). I waited with bated breath for the page to load when I saw you had posted. Good luck hon :0)


----------



## thinendometrium

nat- YAY to the thaw! good luck hun.  You're now undoubtedly PUPO!!!


myton- some of our most memorable holidays are the ones classified as 'cheap', so I'm sure you'll find a great destination and you'll have a fab time!


clogs- holiday!!! that's lovely! where are you off to?  wow, you'll have your scan when you get back!  that is DEFINITELY a great way of making the second 2ww (between BFP and scan) fly by!!! have a great time!


waterlilly- how are you geting on hun? when is your scan?


hello to all the other lovely ladies


afm- was driving about an hour and a half ago and had VERY STRONG AF pains and although it was agony, I called DH and was smiling and laughing hysterically as I thought it was a       sign that something great is happening inside me      .  DH was pretty excited and he told me that if people knew that I was excited at having lots of pain, they would think I'm   , which is so true!  But I don't care!  I'm really pleased about this, as I had a worrying time when I was falling asleep last night- I felt very cold- which is what I felt around the same time in my BFN cycle and my June (non-treatment) cycle.  So I was terrified today that it must mean that my progesterone is dropping cos I'm not preggers.................  so, bring on the AF pain today and tomorrow (not so much on Monday or Tuesday, cos AF is due Tuesday and I usually get AF pain day before she's due).  Only 5 days left.................... (seems a bit less than that in my head as my brain doesn't seem to count weekends!).  I am also going back to work on Monday, so I'm sure time will fly by until then as they're my last full days with my DS   




luv and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## Lilpalf

Good luck to everybody.

I'm officially PUPO.  I only had one put back in because one embryo had died over night.  I'm not feeling very confident but my OTD is 11th August.  I will be testing before then because I am a POAS-oholic


----------



## thinendometrium

lilpalf- congrats on being PUPO!!! now, now, we shall not have any of that negative talk here!  just cos you had SET, doesn't mean you should lose your positivity.  In fact, that's further proof that the one you have back is very strong and very eager to meet you in 8.5 months time!  Lots of luck for the wait hun.


----------



## Anjie

Lilpalf and Nat - PUPO ladies at last, wishing you a very     2ww


----------



## elvie

Yay Lilpalf and Nat!  

So who is next to test?!


----------



## Becky1979

Hi ladies, I haven't been on for a while, been so busy at work.

Myton - I am so sorry hun, really hope your doing ok, have you booked a holiday? I have done that twice when I had BFN last year with IUI's, book yourself somewhere nice and have some good food and wine.    

Lilpaf and Nat - Congrats on being PUPO, got everything crossed for you.  

Thinendo - Strong AF pains sound good hun, it will be the little one bedding in making itself nice and cosy   

Angie, waterlilly, Elvie and anyone else I have missed, hope your all ok.

My first scan is tomorrow, I am very nervous and excited at the same time. It isn't until 4pm so got to wait all day xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls thanks for the kind wishes 

what a day im shattered 2 acupuntures b4 and after but at diffrent clinics ( same woman ) and an ET my poor dp has driven miles today to get .
me to places !!!! 

ET went well no problems and not uncompfortable well apart from bursting for a wee. 

2 out the 3 had made it not all 3, the best one was the one that had not survived the thaw !!!! but we have a good one and a ok one on board 

they showed us them on screen then said did we want to see the one that hadent made it whitch looked very diffrent ( all very intresting though)

had a chinease for tea and have just sat to relax 

my OTD is the 9th aug not sure if ill test early or not though !!!

hello to everyone


----------



## Becky1979

Hi Nat, keep you feet up and relax, 9th Aug will come round quick. try and keep away from the pee sticks lol. 

Acupuncture is great for relaxing you, I had it done before and after ET too.

Got everything crossed for you hun   xxx


----------



## nat4353

thanks becky yes ill put my feet up every opportunity i get lol its not very often in this house hehe i love acupuncture ive done it every cycle xxx

how long have you had your bfp good luck have u had scan yet


----------



## nat4353

just out of intrest from all who have got there bfps what grade where your blasts if you know xx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi Nat

I got a BFP on 12th July, got my first scan tomorrow afternoon, really nervous.

I remember asking them what grade the embryo was when they put it back, they just said it was a good one, they didn't give me a grading.

Sending you lots of positive vibes hun xxxx


----------



## nat4353

the best of luck - i remember only too well the long agonising wait to that 1st scan once you have had it you will be on cloud 9 all day xxxxxx
try not to worry and enjoy every moment xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilpalf

They didn't give me a grade either.

I've just checked and my OTD is the 9th not the 11th of August.  Seems ages away but I have a lot planned for next weekend including a family BBQ on the 8th, so plenty to take my mind off it.  I will be testing early but AF should be due next Wednesday or Thursday so should have an idea anyway.


----------



## nat4353

they didn't give me grades today but said they were the same as they were frozen so i just looked back on my paper work id requested from fresh - i suppose u just worry regardless and im not sure if mine are good or not. i think by the looks of it one was good and one was ok. 

lil we have same otd !!!! i have a busy week too were away to a caravan park mon - fri so that should keep me occupied.

my af due the 9th xxxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

becky- wow, scan tomrorow!!!! I'm so excited for you!  you've got a really long day to wait for the scan, but boy will it be worth the wait!  can't wait for you to report back on a lovely heartbeat!


nat- congrats on being PUPO!!  STOP WORRYING ABOUT THE GRADES!!!!!!  I had a top grade blast transferred in my fresh cycle 2 months ago and got a BFN, and my DS was a product of a day 2 transfer of a 4-cell average embie and 2-cell (i.e. very slow) good embie, so grading means nothing really!  good grade embies can go on to BFN and poor embies can give you gorgeous babies!  This time round, they just said our 2 blasts were 'good' and didn't give a grade but I looked down on the paperwork and it said '2 x 4BA'.


i'm definitely going insane- felt cold shivers with goose pimples again early this evening (I associate that with a drop in progesterone and therefore impending AF- just my assumption as it's happened in last 2 cycles) and then that was shortly followed by bouts of stabbing pain in the lower part of the right side of my tummy and I was terrified as I started to think 'ectopic'..................but that seems silly as my tubes are 100% blocked at the point where they connect with my uterus (they're perfectly patent past that initial point- but a fat lot of good that is!) and as DH says, if    can't go past that point, how the heck are blasts supposed to get through? (his exact words are "the size difference is like that of the earth compared to the moon"!), and besides, it's just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy too early to feel an ectopic- it's only CD24!  I'm just driving myself mad and should just go into hibernation and wake up again monday night to POAS!


----------



## Myton

Holiday booked :0) we are going to Portugal for just shy of a week - lots of sunshine and nice food me thinks :0)


----------



## clogs

Good girl Myton!!!


Good luck to Pupo girls.


Thinendo you can think so many things just stay calm and wait a little longer.


Off at lunch time. My scan on the tenth but I have blown up like a space hopper, my stomach is huge. I just hope ok.


Cx


----------



## elvie

I have to say I've got to the point where I've decided to ignore all symptoms (well that's the theory - I might change my mind next week!)

I've had the same symptoms early on that have led to a bfp, a bpf then m/c and a bfn. 

Myton - where in Portugal? We just went to the Algarve in late June - should be lovely weather for you.


----------



## nat4353

myton - enjoy your hos im sure you will have a fantastic time, we go away but not till sep the sound of nice food and beaches sounds like a good plan enjoy xxx

thinend. - yep ive stopped worrying about grades theres just no point at all is there,

elvie - we just drive ourselfs potty throughout the 2ww i suppose it would be graet if we dident look into anything but were only human lol but im only one day 1 and am analising everything !!!!

hope you all have a good afternoon.
]http://[url=http://glitter-graphics.com/myspace/text_generator.php]
[/url]


----------



## Becky1979

Morning everyone, my scan went great, saw 1 heartbeat. I go back in 3 weeks for another. It was the most amazing thing we have seen.

thinendo - how you feeling hun.

Myton - Great news on book a holiday to Portugal, hope you have a lovely time and drink and eat plenty.

Nat, Clogs, Elvie, Waterlilly and anyone else I have missed, hope your ok.

Thank god it is the weekend, however the weather is rubbish, it has done nothing but rain! xxxx


----------



## nat4353

fantastic news so happy for you. lets hope the next 3 weeks flys past for you xxxx

well - two days in to the 2ww and im sick already haha just sat supping some pineapple juice it is yummy !!!

hows everyone else doing ? who is the next to test ?

think im popping into town today to change some things over then out for dinner tomorrow with friends then away for a few days and by the time i get back it will be almost time to test.

with ellie i didn't have a clue that it had worked but looking back i was very out of breath in the 2ww the same happened with my last cycle although it turned out to be a mc !!! so im sort of sat here wanting to feel out of breath lol

but nothing as of yet 


all have a great weekend the sun it trying to pop his head out but think we might be in for rain 

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you all, I had ET yesterday with 2 Blasts!

Georgina x


----------



## waterlily241

Hi Georgina and welcome to a very lucky board.

Congrats on being PUPO - sending you lots of sticky vibes    

xx


----------



## waterlily241

Hello girls 

Sorry i've been awol the last fews days - just been so knackered when i get home in the evenings.

Anyway i'll try to catch up with everyones news.

becky   wonderful news on the scan hun ... a truly special experience isn't it.

nat, lilpalf  congrats on being PUPO girls. sending you lots of sticky vibes   

thin not long now sweetie    

kate - holiday is just what you need babe - recharge the batteries for the next go and a BFP  

clogs, anjie, elvie how are you doing girls.

re. embies grading - my clinic never told me they just said they were 'good'

Other than being knackered and starving all the time and having a bloated tummy, feeling ok. Just counting the days until the first scan - still seems such a long way off - 17 Aug.

luv to all - hope you have a fab weekend.

xx


----------



## Georginaa

Thanks for the warm welcome, I've just read the title properly and I've had a med fet!!!    already!


----------



## Myton

Hi Gals,

I hope everyone is doing well, I lose track of whose BFP and who is PUPO but I hope everyone is well.

Me and DH had a chat last night and I think we have decided its the end of the line for us in terms of treatment (for now )- we will be happy with our fur babies LOL. That's not to say I wont change my mind in a couple of months LOL and he reckons we will become a statistic and fall naturally where medicine fails :0)

I am going to do abit of research as I suspect there may be some immune issues going on and I want to see if there is any diet etc which may help.

Dont feel sorry for me please ladies, I am fine with it really - I love my 3 foreign holidays a year!!!

I'm going to keep checking in because I am so nosy LOL and I want to know how our lucky thread is getting on.

Take care all and feet up for all of you :0)

Kate


----------



## nat4353

good luck kate with whatever the future brings and am sure you will enjoy all those holidays  there's a woman on here called agate on the immunology boards she is very clued up and helps lots of ladies. - take care ((((hugs))))) 

hello and welcome to all the newbies geo if u want u can stay here have you done the full DR and stuff coz i have had some med but not DR 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilpalf

I think I am going crazy.  I can't seem to get the 2ww out of my head at all.

I'm feeling really nauseous today but that is normal for me at this stage in the cycle.  I'm very aware that it is too early for anything good to be happening but I can't help but feel that nothing is happening, if you know what I mean.

It is so different this time because with the IVF cycle, I was obviously on progesterone so my body felt pregnant anyway and I tested very early because I did a test about 5 days after ET and was expecting to see a +ve from the trigger but it was -ve.  The day after I did another one and it was faintly +ve.  It just feels empty this time.  I can't explain it


----------



## nat4353

I feel the same  on my last 2ww i felt all sorts going on !!! i just feel soooo normal and totally feel that there's nothing going on inside me !!!! 
wish there was a way of knowing sooner xxxx

its awful - I hate the 2ww sooooooo much.

but we got to keep positive ( its so hard ) ahhhhhh as it ain't over till its over - hang on in there


----------



## Myton

Ladies, breath :0) easier said than done I know LOl, remember it aint over until the fat lady sings - if you are this bad in the 2WW what will you be like for the next nine months.

How long have you both got til testing ?


----------



## nat4353

my otd is the 9th aug but i think ill prob test 6/7 when we get back from being away. my first cycle i was very good and waited till otd with last cycle i intended to hold on but tested 11dpo and got + up until otd but bloods showed chemical.

so as much as i know i should wait im not sure if ill be able to and as ive had no trigger it is even more tempting !!!!!!!


----------



## Lilpalf

My OTD is also 9th Aug but AF due 4th or 5th so I will know sooner.  I'm an early tester anyway so who knows when I will start.  I've stocked up on cheap ones so I have plenty


----------



## Georginaa

Nat - I will stick round if you don't mind as it seems such a lucky board looking at the Page 1 list!!!    Yes I have done full DR with Buserilin and Progynova tablets now with Cyclogest.

Myton - Good Luck with your research and keep trying naturally, we all need to stay positive and enjoy those holidays!   

Lilpalf - 2WW really does send you    doesnt it. Keep positive Hun


----------



## nat4353

lil - last cycle i did 20 tests !!!! i thought that was bad but there is a thread on here somewhere and i think i read a few girls had done 52 hehe

geo - yep hun stay here im hoping the good luck passes on to us all too, im just on cyclogest and progynova  

feeling a little sick and dizzy but this could be due to the fact ive got the tumble dryer on full blast and the radiators on to dry clothes for going away tomorrow !!!!! oh and im feeling very moody ( and honest im usually very chilled ) but this could all be the meds 

natxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilpalf

I'm very moody and I'm not on drugs.  I also keep forgetting the stupidest things, like how to put the hoover back together after emptying it and my phone number   .  I feel like I'm getting dementia.

I'm getting heavy feeling in the uterus rather than cramps but I think that is normal for me.  I'm technically 10dpo today and AF due Wednesday so I would expect to feel like this.  The heavy feeling is also going into my bottom though and I can't remember getting that before.

Still not feeling very positive about it


----------



## Myton

Right the pair of you go and do a test and put me out of my misery please ;0) oh and it was me who did over 50 tests but only because they were mega cheapies of the interweb ;0)


----------



## nat4353

50 !!!! it does become obsessive though.

i think im only 9dpo is that right had 2 5 day blasts thawed and put back on the thur 29th  ? 

have been for a nice sunday lunch by the coast and a walk in the park, we were lucky as soon as we got in the car to leave the heavens opened

its a hard one with the testing as sometimes limbo is nicer I reckon i can hang on i think its a bit too early even for me although i know lots of girls have got + at 8dpo ive only got one test in the house and its not an early one good job or id be more tempted.

have a nice evening everyone 

nat xxxx


----------



## Lilpalf

I've done a cheapie every day so I know that mine is bfn at the moment but I've had lots of cramping this afternoon and evening but that could be pre-af stuff.

I'm just not feeling it


----------



## waterlily241

lilpalf

i had bad cramps at 10dpo - sounds like implantation  hun   

xxx


----------



## nat4353

lil - i hope its not af lets hope it is the real thing, cramping is good specially around now i so hope its your embies snuggling in xx


----------



## Lilpalf

Me too but I can't remember if I always feel like this


----------



## Georginaa

Nat/Myton - Can't believe you both done that many tests   

Lilpalf - Keep positive, that could be implantation too!


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


Been away for the weekend.


Myton- glad your holiday's booked- portugal sounds great! have a lovely time! And I wish you the very best with ttc naturally.


Georgina- hello and WELCOME! Congrats on being PUPO! Wish you a BFP in a few days!


Nat- you and Lilpalf have been a right pair!  The 2ww is horrible and can drive the sanest person   but hang in there, it's nearly over.  have a great hoiday btw.


Lilpalf- same goes for you- the 2ww is real nasty, but you're doing well with the waiting and it'll be over very soon.  I will not stand for any negativity here!  you ARE pregnant until proven otherwise.  besides, those AF pains sound bang on for implantation so I've got everything crossed for you hun.


The other PUPO ladies- hang in there, you will all get your BFP in just a few days time!


Pregnant ladies- hope that you're all well (becky- congrats on the FAB news about the scan!!!! Such WONDERFUL news!!!!).


AFM- DH is as bad as some of your early tester ladies (except he's a man!) and had brought an early response test on the trip and he asked me if I wanted to test early and of course, as usually, I did want to.  well, as usual, I peed in a cup and handed it to DH and he did the rest.  He hovered over me starring at the test, and I was surprisingly nonchalant about him uttering "uh oh" and I actually felt strong enough and completely unphased and stood up from the loo, etc (which I've not been able to do in the testing for our 2 fresh cycles).  After the "uh-oh" he sighed and then said "it's positive!"! We hugged and sobbed together in the loo for ages.  I had to keep looking at the pee stick to help absorb it all, and I still really haven't!  Apparently he said "uh oh" because the test line came up AS SOON as he dipped it in the urine and the control line didn't come up til ages later, and so he thought it was a faulty pee stick!  We are so unbelievably grateful for this and all the lovely blessings that have been bestowed upon us.  This cycle just felt SO RIGHT and SO POSITIVE from the very start.  In fact, DH and I keep talking about how nice ET day was and how we actually enjoyed the couple of hours we spent in clinic and were beaming with smiles throughout!  Thank you all for all your support throughout this and for    for us. 


Sorry for the total me post!


Now let's keep those BFP rolling ladies!


----------



## nat4353

wooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo so that's another BFP fantastic news so so happy for you OMG this must be the highest BFP thread i have ever seen.

enjoy every moment and big hugs to ur dp too CONGRATULATIONS    

how early did you test


----------



## Lilpalf

Congratulations - that is great news.  Your husband sounds so sweet.  It takes a little bit of sinking in sometimes but enjoy every minute.  How many dpt are you?

How many bfp's have there been on this thread?  Everybody keeps commenting but don't know how many it actually is.

Got another bfn this morning, not even a sign of a evap to agonise over.  Feel fine this morning, a little bit of back ache and what feels like my ovaries but otherwise quite normal.  Got to go to work today, so should stop some of the obsessing.

How are you doing Nat?


----------



## nat4353

hi lil

im fine too feel like nowt is going on still , just enjoying some cheese on toast then got lots to sort before going away
will have my phone to check up on everyone and let u know if i give in to early testing whilst away

all have a good monday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myton

Wow Thin that is amazing - congratulations and you negative (in the head that is LOL)  ladies take note as I do believe our very own Thin was feeling exactly as you do a few days ago!!!

I think that makes four positive, one negative and me on that thread so far - we are beginning to sound like ARGC with these results - keep them coming :0).

Lil, keep your chin up hon its not only until the fat lady arrives.

Kate


----------



## Anjie

WoooHooooooooo - thinendo - many congrats hun - just had to pop on at work to see if you had posted, am so delighted for you    


   to you PUPO girls, will post fully later

Anjie xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi all
Congrats for recent BFPs! Thinendo Congrats!
ASM Had FET of 2 blasts Saturday, told to test 14th Aug, but will test earlier!
Mandy xx


----------



## waterlily241

Thin -  wooooohooooooo!!!!!      - congrats girl!!!  So happy for you sweetie..

xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Thin - Yayy    Well Done, how early did you test?

Mandchris - Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## elvie

Hi,
Sorry been quiet - been away for the weekend which was fab although involved me avoiding practically anything enjoyable as I'm not allowed - sport, swimming, champagne, sauna etc. 

Fantastic news Thin. I feel I'm on the right thread as you lot are the first one I've been on who wholeheartedly embrace testing early! Other cycles the others have been like "oh you mustn't test early, keep away from the pee sticks" etc. I like to test early and find out slowly!

Am on 11 dpo and have been feeling nauseous but this could be as I'm now having to do gestone (so not happy about this but at least not daily - 3 x per week). So that can cause nausea. 

I didn't take pee sticks with me so couldn't test this morning but did a test this pm. Nothing really showed. I was trying to squint to see if there was a tiny grey start of a line and gave up. Now it could be too early, or because it was the afternoon but last time I had a bfp it was positive by now. 
I don't mind and will just do another in the morning but it was a bit of a waste of a pee stick! 
Do we think it would make a difference at this stage to do it with first morning wee??


----------



## Myton

Hi Elvie,

I would certainly think that first thing pee would be best at this early stage ;0) or they say to hold onto it for 4 hours. Good luck for the morning hon - I'll be checking in :0)


----------



## Lilpalf

Good luck Elvie   

I've had no more cramping today.  I felt very shaky and dizzy this morning as if my blood sugar was low but otherwise, I feel totally normal.


----------



## elvie

Lil - I feel too normal too apart from the nausea! I think your cramping being on and off is quite encouraging - if it were AF it's be a bit more on than off no?

Thin - is it sinking in yet??

Myton - thanks. Will let you know! 

I was so upset on Saturday when the clinic phoned and said my progesterone was low and I needed gestone - I didn't expect it and didn't want any drugs, let alone the evil gestone injections. In the end they said I could do it three times a week instead of seven and stick with cyclogest too. 
All in a good cause of course. But I do hope the prog being low didn't jeopardise things.


----------



## Lilpalf

I got another bfn today, which is 5dpt, 12 dpo and AF due tomorrow.  I thought something would be showing now if it had worked   

I woke up in the night with the AF feeling of discomfort and nausea but that has gone now and I seem to have got ovary type cramping now but otherwise nothing.

Looks like I will be getting my new bras now   .  We are emigrating in the next 8 months so not being pregnant will make things much easier.  There is a silver lining to everything


----------



## Anjie

Lilpalf - my clinic said not to test before 14 dpt as sometimes it takes longer for a positive result to show on a FET cycle - I tested 12 dpt and had a light positive, it was much stronger at 14dpt but I dont think it would have shown up at 5 dpt (i had 4 day embies) so I dont know if your prev cycle was fresh but that might explain the bfn     xx


----------



## Myton

Hi Lil - sorry it was BFN again this morning hon :0( where are you emigrating to ??


----------



## elvie

Sorry to hear thus too Lil. 

I got a bfn this morning as well - 11 days post ov but if given it was a day 5 blast and it is the equivalent of day 12 I'd expect something to show on a First Response. 

How exciting that you're emigrating Lil. Yes tell us about where to!


----------



## Lilpalf

We are going to Canada.  We are just trying to sell the house now and then we are risking everything by going out without a job and not much cash.  The thing stopping my husband getting work seems to be that he is in the UK, so we are hoping that once we are there he will find work quickly.

I know that 5dpt is early but because AF is due tomorrow I would have thought that had a bearing on it.  If the cramps that I felt on Sunday at 3dpt had been implantation would a test not have shown +ve today?  

I wouldn't worry about a -ve on a FRER.  I don't use those now.  When I was pregnant with my daughter I had been getting +ve's on Superdrug tests for about a week before they showed +ve.

I guess I will have a little bit more idea tomorrow when/if AF shows up


----------



## elvie

I love Canada Lilpalf. Where are you going to go there? 

I didn't realise FR are a bit unreliable. That's quite shocking as I assumed they'd be quite sensitive. I'm going to carry on testing til Saturday and then will stop the Gestone I think (goes a bit against clinic advice but then they only think you should test on day 16 after a 5 day transfer and I'm not putting up with these injections til then if I haven't had a positive). 

What stage were your embryos at Lil?


----------



## nat4353

Hi all sorry about all the bfn I too got a bfn too this morning am I 11 dpi had 5 day blasts put in on the 29 . Had pains in overies yesterday morning enjoyin the caravan weather is good. Although got a line last time on first responce in all my testing they have been the best for me but everyones body is diffrent. I tested with clearblue this morning it was 2ed wee as went about 5too not feeling very possitive XXXXXXXX nat


----------



## Lilpalf

I hope things change for you soon Nat.  It is early for you as well because it sounds like you have a longer LP than me anyway.

I used a Boots own this morning and mine was with second morning pee as well.  Nothing new to report here either other than a crop of spots on my cheeks and chin and that is different for me.  I keep getting the odd twinge around my groins and some cramping in my ovary region but I think that is all normal for me the day before AF and I've just had an hour nap because I couldn't keep me eyes open.

I only had one blastocyst put back on CD6.  Apparently it is normal for them to be slower after they have been frozen.

We are planning on going to Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone

CONGRATS thinendo, that is fantastic news   

Nat and Lilpalf it's not over yet ladies, I have everything crossed for you. Lilpalf how exciting that you emigrating to Canada   

Myton - How you feeling, hope your feeling better and not long til your holiday.

Georgina and Mandchris - welcome to the board.

Waterlilly hope your doing ok hun.

Anjie how are you?

Elvie I am so sorry hun about the negative result sending you hugs      

xxxx


----------



## Georginaa

Becky - Hope your ok   

Nat - Sorry the result you got but keep positve     

Lilpalf - Good news on emigrating, Sorry the result you got but you keep positive too     

Elvie - Good Luck for testing     

Sorry not many personals I can't catch up were you are all upto. Yesterday I kept going dizzy and my stomach was really fluttery like butterflies, hope this is all positive feelings!!


----------



## waterlily241

hello girls

thin - has it sunk in yet? Bet you still have a big   on your face  

How are all our other pregnant ladies? Hope you're keeping well clogs, anjie, becky? 

nat, elvie, lilpalf - when is your OTD? Remember, it's not over til the fat lady sings keep    

kate - hope you are doing ok.  Have a great holiday.

hello to the newbies and anyone i've missed.

had a little scare last night - had some bleeding and then again this morning.  taken a sickie from work today - well tried to - they have just called to ask me if i could talk to somone who was currently in my office and had asked to speak to me.  Needless to say i politely(  ) asked my colleague to deal with it please (jeez!). Anyway, called my clinic and nurse said the bleeding didn't sound too much to be worried about but that if it got worse i can go in to be checked ut.  I also asked for my 1st scan to be moved forward so i now only have one week to wait ... might go   by then.


----------



## Lilpalf

How scary Waterlily.  I hope things settle down and the next week until your scan will go ever so quickly.

AF due today and I am 6dpt.  Got another BFN this morning.  I did think I saw the faintest of lines but I think it was wishful thinking.  I did a Boots test this morning and I've just done a CB to see but that was a clear BFN.  I've got backache and the odd twinge today but I don't get a lot of cramping pre-af so nothing unusual there.  I've just been to the loo and when I wiped I had some pink tinged egg white type mucus so I guess that means AF will turn up later today


----------



## Georginaa

Waterlily - Glad hosp have moved your scan closer, hope it is just a scare and nothing more          Work ringing you   

Lilpalf - Really sorry you got -ve result


----------



## Becky1979

Hi ladies

Waterlilly, glad you got your scan moved forward, I am sure it is nothing to be worried about, I have heard so many times it is normal in early pregnancy. Both my sister in laws bled and they went on to have healthy children.

Georgina – I have everything crossed for you, sending you lots of sticky positive vibes.      

Lilpalf – Really sorry hun, hope you are ok, sending you lots of hugs.      

I am doing ok, really sick at the minute, morning sickness has hit me like a speeding train, I am constantly retching and having to force food down. I am loving it though. xxx


----------



## Lilpalf

Last time I lost over 1/2 stone during the first 14 weeks, wasn't sick but just went off food altogether.  Nausea used to hit me at about 4pm and lasted all evening.  Went off chocolate altogether.

I'm fine thanks.  Will be glad when AF here properly, so I know that it is completely over.  OTD is on Monday so that kind of drags it out.  It means that I can go and get myself some new bras and not being pregnant will make it much easier going to Canada.  It means I can clear out the house without trying not to lift etc.  It also puts one less tie to the UK when we go.  I didn't want to leave the embryos here but they have all gone now and that feels like a weight lifted off me.  As for as our fertility journey, that is probably over now and we have our one daughter who we love more than I ever thought possible.    I'm sad that she won't have any siblings (I'm an only one and hate it) but we are so lucky to have her.


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


I'm so sorry for being such a terrible cycle buddy but being back at work this week has made life very hectic and there don't seem to be enough hours in the day to get ANYTHING done.  Although I've not posted, you have all been in my thoughts and   .


Thank you all for all your words of congratulations- it means so much   .


Nat- thanks hun, hopeyour BFP is soon to follow. I tested 8  days post 2 x blast transfer (day 5). How are you feeling?  Honestly, you are testing way too early as  you’re only 5 days post transfer.  If you  had cramping on Sunday, it wouldn’t show up yet on pee stick.  Just hang in there hun. 
Lilpalf- many thanks hun! Yes, my DH is  VERY sweet.  It hasn’t quite sunk in  yet.  Moving to  Canada sounds like a real adventure!  Oh hun, just saw  your latest post- I'm very sorry to hear of your negative      but it's lovely to see that you're seeing the silver lining in it.  I really do hope that you are able to sell your house soon and that DH finds a job as soon as you get to Calgary     .


Myton- thanks my sweet, really appreciate it.  When is your Portuguese getaway?!

Anjie- thanks hun! How are you? When is your scan?

Mandy- Hello and WELCOME!  Congrats on being PUPO (sorry I’m very late with this) and hope the next  few days fly by for you.  Thanks for your  congrats and I hope I’ll be congratulating you soon!

Waterlilly- thanks my sweet! Not sunk in and still have grin  on face!  I’m so sorry to hear about your  scare- how frightening for you my luv.  I’m  glad you didn’t go in to work but gosh, can’t they deal with things  themselves?!  How incompetent.  I really hope that all settles down for you  my luv and that your scan next week is perfect.  I also had bleeding up until a few weeks after OTD, so don’t worry too  much hun.

Georgina- thanks hun!  Not long to go for you and I hope we’ll be celebrating your BFP in a few  days time! Hope that your symptoms are all a good sign!


Elvie- glad you had a great weekend. I used afternoon pee  but I hadn’t peed for hours so it was virtually the same as a morning one.  Have you tested again? Good luck hun and hope  your BFP is to follow. Nope, not sunk in yet!


Becky- thanks hun.  So  sorry to hear about ms hitting you so hard and I hope it settles soon.  We really are a strange bunch, as I too am  wishing ms on myself!
How are the other lovely ladies doing? Hope that you're all keeping well


AFM- being back at work has been tiring both physically and emotionally as I'm still    about leaving DS.  It is however that little bit easier today than it was on Monday.  I have only ever used FR tests, but have fancied using a digital one for ages, so I decided to pee on a digital stick yesterday to mark our OTD!  It said 2-3 weeks, which is equivalent to 4-5 weeks gestation and I was 4 weeks exactly yesterday.  I also called clinic yesterday and told them and also booked our 6 week scan for wednesday 18th!  Trying to take things one day at a time, as it really is early days.


Luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Georginaa

Becky - Hope the sickness fades soon    

Lilpalf - Good Luck with your move to Canada and I understand why its easier not to be pregnant while moving over there, but really gutted for you how you hated being an only child     

Thin - Ahh so pleased for you, roll on your scan date!!     

Just got a letter from the hospital to say our other 9 embryos that were thawed were not suitable for re-freezing    was upset when I opened the letter at the thought of it but feel ok now.


----------



## elvie

Sorry to hear that Georginaa. What will you do now? 

Definitely a bfn for me today and it's 14 days po and using a First Response Early. Will do today's gestone and then cyclogest still but then stop before my next Gestone is due (sat) as I hate Gestone and am not doing it to OTD for no reason. Sorry but a late implanter surely can't be this late. 

Bit of a bummer but I'm burying my head in the sand and trying not to think about another bfn.


----------



## Anjie

Hi all, sorry I have been quiet, work has been manic at the mo and when I get home I am exhausted, the tiredness is a killer!


Elvie & Lilpaf - so very sorry guys     


Waterlily, thats very scary, I have had some pink tinges on the discharge from the crinone (am taking this instead of cyclogest) and although spotting with this is common side effect its still scary, I dont like to see any blood!


Georginaa - sorry to hear about your embies   


Thin - Glad your keeping well and things are getting a little easier at work - not too long to the scan


 Hi to everyone else


AFM - I told work (well one person) re not flying, they have been very good, I am going to Drive to Belgium instead but is only 2 hours from calais so that will be fine. She has agreed not to tell anyone else until I am in the safe zone.


Personally I am getting quite nauseous now but not actually sick, eating helps which isnt good but soooo tired I am asleep by 9pm !! I have re-arranged the scan for the 17th, partly due to work commitments and partly cos I am dog scared but every day I have symptoms I feel confident. I will be 8 3 by then so will be more conclusive.


----------



## nat4353

Hi all
sorry to hear about the bfns x

as for me still away back home tomorrow think I'll test in the morning!!!!


----------



## Mandchris

Hi all
Had cramping all day yesterday and brown cm, bit crampy today. hoping its not over as it is only 4 days post transfer of 2 blasts.
Love Mandy xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


only JUST got in from work and I'm beat


Georgina- it must be sad to hear that sort of news, but you won't need them anyway, cos your precious ones on board have latched on!


elvie- i'm so sorry hun.  I really do hope that things changed. sending you lots of     


anjie- glad the one person you told has been understanding- good luck with the trip and with the scan.  i know what you mean bout the sickness- you almost wish it up on yourself.


nat- good luck with testing hun- will be thinking of you.


mandy- sounds like implantation hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!!


my luv to all the other lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi all 

a bfn again for me so i think thats the answer  OTD not till mon but think it should be showing by now 

just ordered an indians im starving


----------



## Myton

Hi Nat hon, sorry to hear it was a negative for you this time ;0(.

Obviously not alot to report from me but its amazing how quickly 2 weeks goes by when you aren't waiting for a pee stick :0) AF arrived today so no natural miracle for us this month LOL.

I hope our lovely BFP ladies are taking it easy. Have we still got any PUPO ladies ?


----------



## clogs

Myton how are you. Just back from France where I think both gastronomy and French Chic are a distant memory!!!
!!!!!!!


Thinendo just rushed through all posts as soon a I got in and I am soooooooo pleased for you I have been thinking about you all alot while I was away.


Updates ladies please.


Cxxxxxx


----------



## elvie

Hi,
Sorry to hear your news Nat. 

Definitely was a BFN for me. I have stopped the dreaded gestone even though the clinic would officially say carry on to OTD just in case but seriously what's the point if it's a negative on a reliable brand test (and several times) by 16 days past ov. 

What are those of you with bfn's planning to do next?


----------



## nat4353

hiya all 

well since yesterday been feeling very odd not myself at all a mixture of dizziness, tierd, sickness just not feeling right at all so tested again this sfternoon again and another BFN 

had a banging headache last night the sort you have when d/r had to go to bed early had back ache this morning and thought AF was on her way !!! and feel very not with it even smashed in to a wheelie bin and mirror fell off !!!!!!

its awful so id decided that im either coming down with somthing, suffering from exhaustion LOL or could something be going on  but NO a big fat BFN again that's at 14dpo so its looking rather over for me OTD mon but dont think its worth even testing ive had enough of the pee sticks

felt a little down before but at least i can get very drunk next week at my hen night prob wouldnt have been much fun being the only sober one hehe and enjoy my wedding in sep -

elvie ((((hugs for your BFN)))))  were going to do a fresh cycle in oct after wedding but im scared if that dont work cant keep pouring money into it feel so guilty since april ive spent a small fortune but im not giving up just yet - what are your plans we have no frosties left so only option is a fresh go .


----------



## nat4353

elvie how long do they want you to carry on with the genstone x


----------



## Georginaa

Morning Girls,

I have tested today and    my OTD it Tuesday and will do it again then, but you know when you know it isnt going to change.

Elvie/Nat - I have 3 embyos frozen, so will do another med fet, November time, after 3 periods.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## nat4353

dont give up just yet ( says me ) but you just never know

im not testing today otd mon will have to do it then maybe more of a formality im not going to be getting excited - have u felt at all different and do u feel like af on her way at all - i do my back is aching 

nat


----------



## Georginaa

Funny enough I've read the pregnancy symptom list and think I have all of them    or more like I am trying to convince myself I have them    I don't know whether I do feel different or whether I am just trying to convince myself, the things we do to ourselves!!   

Good Luck for tomorrow, miracles happen and hope they are in the process of happening to us!!


----------



## elvie

Oh dear we are having a run of bfn's it seems. Let's hope it gets better. 

I have no less than 16 frosties left so there will be no more fresh cycles needed but the problem is I don't know how much longer I want to do this for. It seems that I will have to have gestone even if I have natural FETs in future as a couple of times I've had low progesterone with cyclogest. I hate gestone, can't do it myself so this means finding someone at the GP to do it midweek and then a trip to the clinic at the weekends both days. 

I've been doing tx on and off to try and conceive a second child for two years. Sigh. Dh wants to carry on and on I think but it's not him doing it all. I worked out that even a natural FET means 17 trips to the clinic and gestone appts for me before a test.  

Sorry for the me me me post. 

georginaa - that's good that you've got three left. Hmm at your symptoms - wonder what's going on. You never know it might turn into a bfp!! Are you on cyclogest or anything which could explain the symptoms?!

Nat - wow re the hen night. What's the plan for it?!


----------



## thinendometrium

so sorry have been AWOL ladies, but have been thinking of you all


nat/elvie- I'm so very sorry to hear of your sad news      .  Nat- enjoy the weekend and your wedding and lots of luck for October when you'll have your BFP.  Elvie- another go is all it will take my sweet for you to get your BFP with your snowbabies      


georginaa- oh hun, I really hope that OTD brings different news.  please let us know how you get on.


clogs- thanks hun, that's really sweet of you.


hello to all the other lovely ladies- hope that you've all had great weekends.


bit of a disastrous weekend preggers wise with horrendous cramps in back/tum/sides simultaneously for AGES on friday night and then blood last night (brown).  have had HCG done by clinic today (22 days post ovulation) and it's 7,108. Please pray all will be ok on scan day next week 18th


luv and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## Georginaa

Elvie - Yes I am still taking cycolgest & progynova.

Thin - That HCG level sounds great to me!! 

Tomorrow is OTD so testing again, not holding much hope but let you know the result in the morning x


----------



## elvie

Thin - hang in there. I had TONS of bleeding in my first cycle and ds is now five. 

Red is worse than brown blood but even red isn't necessarily a problem. Yep that HCG sounds good. Hope the clinic reassures you that all is well as I'm sure it will be. 

Try and keep sane - I've been in that situation and know how hard it is. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

All over for us, today is OTD and BFN again, thank you for all your suppport xxxxx


----------



## libby79

Hi everone

I am so sorry to hear your sad news Georginaa, take care and look after yourself   .

I wondered if anybody can help me please..... how long does it actually take to thaw embies and how many do they actually thaw? I have 3 frozen ones and have been on Buserelin for 4 weeks already as my consultant is on holiday. My first scan is next Tuesday and they want to do FET on Tuesday 24th, when do they start thawing and will they thaw all 3? I don't seem to know much!   

Thank you for your help everyone

Libby xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Libby,

Going from my experience I had 14 embies, they took 11 out to thaw on the Monday morning, rang me an hour later to tell me they had all survived the thaw and would ring me Wednesday. They rang Wednesday and they could of done the transfer that afternoon or let them go to blasts and transfer Friday, we went for the blasts.

I think they may thaw all 3 unless you advice them different, unsure when they will thaw them as I don't think most clinics open on a Sunday.


----------



## Myton

Hi Libby, Embies tend to be frozen in twos so I imagine yours were frozen together and as a result will be defrosted together. It depends on whether you have blasts or embies as to when they will defrost. Blasts are defrosted on the day of transfer and they will give you a call to let you know the score. As said above embies maybe thawed and then taken to blast it depends on your clinic and how much you are prepared to pay :0)

Good luck

Kate


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while, I have been and still am quite sick. I am really sorry to hear the BFN's, please keep on trying it will happen. Life throws us all these little hurdles (as I call them) but keep thinking positive. I am sending lots of hugs.           

Hello to any newbies on here, hope you're all well.

How are the BFP ladies doing - hope everyone is ok.

I have been really sick, this ms is great but I had no idea it would be this bad. I have had to phone in sick today, really hope my work are understanding. Worse thing is I haven't actually been sick. Really need to not moan about it as this is what I have dreamed about for the past 4 years lol. Suppose I am feeling sorry for myself, my hubby is working away in Russia so got no one to run around for me   xxx


----------



## waterlily241

hello girls

sorry i haven't been around the last few days - been so tired when i get home and fighting nausea since last week.

georgina, nat, elvie     so sorry girls.

thin - i had a bleed last week hun - it's pretty normal and nothing to worry about.  

becky - i sympathise hun.  i find i have to be constantly munching on something to keep the nausea at bay.  It does pass eventually and is always a good sign. Hang in there

libby - good luck for next week 

clogs, anjie and everyone i've missed hope you are doing ok.

Had my first scan today. two sacs and one foetal heartbeat.  I am so happy and a little relieved, then i feel guilty about feeling relieved that there is just one little bubba in there.  Can't wait until my next scan - may have to go back to the clinic and pay for another one.  First NHS one won't be until 12 weeks antenatal appointment at hospital - 5 weeks is such a long wait.

xx


----------



## thinendometrium

georgina- i'm so very sorry to hear of your news hun     .  you are in my thoughts my luv.


libby- hello and WELCOME! wishing you a successful cycle hun.  I hope that your question is answered hun.  Basically, when they are thawed depends on how what day the embies were frozen and which day they want to transfer them back to you (so for example, if they were frozen on day 2 and they want to transfer on day 3, then they will be thawed the day before your transfer).  as to how many they will defrost- it depends on how many of them were put in a straw and the clinic normally ask you to sign a consent form to give them permission to thaw them and so will be discussing numbers with you in advance.  good luck hun.


becky- so sorry that you haven't got DH to run around after you and spoil you.  I also found that constantly nibbling kept sickness at bay in my first pregnancy.  eating little and often was my trick.  I also seemed to like savoury and tangy things.  hope it eases off soon hun.


waterlilly- CONGRATS on seeing a heartbeat hun!  don't feel guilty- you've had a difficult experience (understatement) in the past.  I guess that must be why you had a little bit of a bleed last week.  I also had 2 sacs but only one heartbeat in my previous pregnancy, and I wound up bleeding the other one out and so was bleeding until 9 or 10 weeks.  I just learnt to live with it.  this time though, it was so early on and so unexpected as I'm on NO MEDS (no cyclogest, NOTHING) so I thought that it would be the extra IVF meds that would make bleeds more likely in early pregnancy.  Anyway, I know what you mean about the long wait! we wound up having a private scan at 9 weeks!


hello to all the other lovely ladies.


AFM- spotting has stopped. just counting down until scan on 18th


luv and best wishes to all xxxxx


----------



## clogs

Hi Mython, Watrelilly and Thinendo


I think I maybe miscarrying, had some brown discharge and then the night before red wipe. Then thi morning a lot of old blood and some clotting. Oh to think scan on Monday had a heart beat and now I am going for a second scan to see of it is all gone. This process never runs smooth hey.


I will keep you posted. I am trying to stay positive that at least I know I can at least get pregnant after eight years!!! I am am worried though at 38 that time is well against me.


Hope you lovely ladies are all ok.


Love Cx


----------



## Myton

Clogs hon, I really hope thats not the case. I will be thinking of you please let us know how you get on. It may be  that the scan on monday shifted some old blood and that is hat you are seeing ?

Kate


----------



## Georginaa

Clogs,

Really hope everything is ok, will be thinking of you today


----------



## clogs

Hello 


I have had the scan and it is still there with a heart beat at the moment. Another scan next week. I think that maybe the internal scans can disturb old blood as you said.


How are all you lovely ladies?


Cx


----------



## Myton

Hurray. Very chuffed for you hon :0)


----------



## clogs

Thanks Myton you are a trooper. I think it is never a good thing and it could still come away but it is still there at the moment.


How are you? How are the holiday plans coming on?


Love Cx


----------



## Myton

Hi Hon,

I'm fine cheers, hols in a few weeks time and looking forward to it. Try not to worry yourself and enjoy being pregnant - dont look back in years to come and regret worrying so much early on - positive mental attitude :0)

Take care I want to know how the next scan goes ;0)

Kate


----------



## waterlily241

clogs - sweetie so sorry you've had such a worrying time but glad that all is ok    Despite what we are told in that bleedng is something to worry about, i know of more women who had some sort of bleed through pregnancy (and gone on to have a healthy baby) than haven't. Us ladies are always being tested aren't we but you are a strong lady.  Please don't worry (I know easier said than done) and try to enjoy being pregnant.  Everything will be fine.  

xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

oh clogs, I was so scared reading your first post but very pleased that bean is still in tact and tucked up nicely.  As waterlilly says, it's just so unbelievably common, but alas it doesn't make it any nicer or easier if you're going through it.  I was terrified when I had the incident on sunday night, but I'm just thinking like waterlilly, it seems like more have bleeds than don't, so I'm just keeping up the PMA and trying to enjoy the moment.  I wish you the very best my luv.

waterlilly and myton- hope you're well.

hello to all the other lovely ladies

nothing to report- 3 more working days til scan.

good night everyone xxxx


----------



## Anjie

Hi everyone - sorry I have been AWOL - been in Belgium this week for work, all went well but glad to be home


Clogs, OMG how scary, but i think the other ladies are right, my best friend bled from 9 -20 weeks and now has a beautiful daughter, doesn't make it any easier though and giving you lots of PMA     


goergina - so sorry sweety     


Waterlilly - congrats on scan, don't feel guilty - we love each and every one of our embies at every stage of development and was blessed to be united with them even if only for a short period of time, now its time to concentrate on bubba and enjoying your pregnancy   


Thin - so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, you too can relax and enjoy - not long until scan


Hi everyone else - hope your all well


AFM - still nauseous most days which is good, eating defo helps keep it at bay but I think i keep forgetting about the 'little' and often and is just often  


So scan on Tuesday, still very nervous but am ready now, nice quiet weekend ahead which is good after last weekend which was a hen night in London, was a nice eve but quite interesting sober and I had to make my excuses at midnight and then my bridesmaid dress fitting, a month ago it needed taking in but now it doesn't, I don't think thats anything to do with pg just eating too much. If the scan is all good I may try and get back to the gym for some gentle exercise, I have been very sedentary


Love to all
anjx


----------



## Georginaa

Anjie - Take that exercise easy now you have precious cargo on board!   

Clogs - Glad you are ok since scan


----------



## clogs

Hi All


Angjie I think exercise is good, I have been told to do none at the moment but if I get to twelve weeks I am going to start swimming again. I really need it my boobs are like watermelons!!!! I could give Jordan and Dolly Parton a run for their money.


I am off for third scan on Thursday wish me luck.


How is everyone Georginaa, Thinendo, Mython, Nat, Waterlilly.




Cxxx


----------



## Anjie

Hi - good luck for the scan clogs

Yes I will be careful, TBH i just haven't had the energy for exercise, get home from work and am ready to hit the sack!

Great news for me today, had 8 week scan and saw one lovely heartbeat all measuring perfectly at 8 3 - she said she was very happy with everything and comfortable for me to go over to the NHS now, still will be on the meds until 12 weeks and I may go for a 10 week scan as 12 still seems so far away. I am still in shock and so very happy, this feels like a real milestone. Hardly slept a wink last night so roll on 5pm xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Clogs - Good Luck for Thursday     

Anjie - Great news on your scan, not surprised you couldnt sleep!!


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


I hope that you're all keeping well.


I apologise for being AWOL for so long.  I've not had the chance to come on but I think about you all and wish you well.


Anjie- glad you're back safely and CONGRATS on wonderful scan!!!!


clogs- good luck with tomorrow's scan- will be thinking of you.


Hello to all the other lovely ladies.


AFM- had scan today and I'm pleased to report that we saw one very very very tiny flickering heartbeat.  There's one sac, so not sure where the very high HCG was coming from!  My theory is that it's a girl! don't know how much truth there is in this, but I've heard (anecdotal I know!) that there's more MS in girl pregnancies than boys (so surely that's because of higher HCGs?), and I am much sicker this time- I'm already more nauseous at 6+1 weeks than I ever was at the height of the worst nausea in my pregnancy with DS, but I'm so pleased about it as it's a regular way of being told that all is hopefully well.  DH and I are on cloud 9!  I am also forgetting the 'little' in 'little and often'!!!



Luv and best wishes to all x


----------



## clogs

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know, that unfortunately the little bean has not managed to survive had my scan this morning and there was no heart beat and it has shrunk so I am afraid this time it is not a success. I am naturally very sad but at least it proves I can at long last get pregnant and I am a firm believer that these things happen for a reason and better at 8 weeks than at 24 hey.

Love Cx


----------



## Myton

Hi Babe,

I am so sorry things didnt work out for you this time, there's not alot anyone can say to make it better but as you say at least you know it is possible.

Take care of yourself.

Kate


----------



## clogs

Thanks Myton, we both know this ain't easy hey how are you going babe. I have just blitzed the house, since I have been taking it easy it looked like a pit!!! Husband thinks he is great at cleaning!!! Hee hee. Everything happens for a reason I suppose and I would rather at 9 weeks than later.




Cx


----------



## Myton

I know what you mean about it being earlier but its just so bloody unfair, we try so hard and follow all the rules and then this happens. I think the big frustration for me is that no one knows why these things happen - I like to be in control LOL!!!

I'm doing OK cheers, it may seem daft but in some ways there is a relief that there will be no more treatment - I feel guilty that Mum and dad will never get to be grandparents but am aware that that isn't a reason to have kids LOL.

My hubby is a great help around the house but he doesn't do the cleaning in the same way I do so of course its wrong LOL.

Whats the plan, are you going to let things happen naturally ?

You sound OK - but we are all very good at putting on a front when it comes to things like this. I know when my first cycle failed I was fine on the surface but had a meltdown over something really stupid about a week later. I find a good sad book really useful when I need a damn good cry ;0) I can highly recommend Marley and Me for that purpose :0)


----------



## waterlily241

clogs sweetie i am so so sorry  .  when i saw your post i just starting crying.  You are so brave honey.  As you say you now know you can get pregnant.  Next time will be your time hun. So so sorry. I don't know what else to say...  please take of yourself hun.   xx


----------



## clogs

Oh waterlilly I will be fine I am a big girl. I hope you are going well and all is ok with your cargo. I am going to have another go and I am glad that I have actually been pregnant.


Thanks lovely I tell you our thread has seen me through all this some how it is easy to be candid with strangers in the same boat.


Cxxxxxx


----------



## waterlily241

Anjie & thin - wonderful news on your scans girls. It's a very special experience.

thin - i can relate to the MS and i reckon your theory is right on it being girls where there is major MS. All my friends who had boys said they had next to no MS.  I was sick 18 hours a day for 16 weeks last year with my girls.  I've had nausea for 2 weeks but being physically sick for the last week. I'm on holiday this week but scared to leave the house and promity of a loo. I had to go to a funeral today so had to munch away at sweets on the way. It's awful but they say it's a good sign so if it's all worth it in the end.

Becky - hope you are well hun.

clogs  

All the other ladies hope you are doing ok.

xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Thin - Great news on your scan, no wonder you and DH are on Cloud 9!!

Clogs - Sorry about scan Hun, I agree with you of now you now you can get pregnant that was my thing on my last tx even though I had m/c. And your house and DH sound just like mine, my house was being to do my head in were DH was 'cleaning' up but today I gave it all a good doing, feel better for doing it!!    

Myton - I've heard alot about Marley and Me for a good    Hope your ok.

Waterlily - Hope your ok too


----------



## Anjie

Oh Clogs, I am so so sorry, I have been where you are and think you are coping with it far better than I did. I was why me and its not fair, you are so brave, i really admire you. but it will happen for you    

Thin - that fab news   

Myton, georgiana & waterlilly - good to see a few faces back on here, hope you are all well   

AFM - I have fairly bad MS but not actually sick and its afternoon and eve more than mornings however my SIL had terrible MS and she had a boy and my BF had 2 girls with no symptoms so the mystery deepens...


----------



## thinendometrium

oh clogs- I am so so so very sorry that you've had to go through all this.  I wish I could make things better.  I think your attitude is to be admired as you're very right- you CAN get pregnant, and the next one will be a keeper.  Look after yourself and DH. You are very much in my thoughts and prayers

Hello to all the other lovely ladies.  Thank you all so much for your words of congratulations.

DH and I went out to celebrate last night to a nice restaurant. On the way there in the car, i sneezed and my heart stopped cos I felt a lump like feeling down below but thought that maybe I'm losing bladder control (not like I've got bladder control problems though).  we had a great time.  when I got home though, I discovered fresh blood all over my knickers and on wiping there was much more of it.  as I was discharged from our clinic on wednesday, I couldn't get a scan there.  I also couldn't self-refer to my local EPU, so we've had to have a private scan during our lunch break today.  Scan has shown a heartbeat and normal sac, with no reason seen for bleeding.  I am very concerned though and fear the worst.  I am however leaving it up to God to decide what is best for us.

Please keep us in your prayers.

Luv and best wishes to all xxxxx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, so sorry been awol for so long, I have not been well, ms has been tough. You have all been in my thoughts. 

Clogs - I am so so sorry love. Your time will come and it is great that you have got pregnant. I am sending you lots of hugs.       

Thinendo - Did they not give you a reason for the bleeding at all? I bet you were terrified. I will be keeping you in my prayers love and really hope everything will be ok.      

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok.

I had my 10 week scan on Friday and saw the little one rapidly moving around, it was emotional but amazing. I am still nervous and will be probably until next March when this baby is due xxx


----------



## Anjie

Thin, how are you? has the bleeding stopped, thinking of you - stay strong   
Anjie xx


----------



## clogs

Thinedo- stay strong over one in six women have bleeding in early pregnancy and go on to be fine. Stay strong my lovely.


Cx


----------



## clogs

Where is everyone?


Cx


----------



## Myton

I was wondering that myself the other day LOL. Back from my hols suitably relaxed and too much wine consumed it has to said - how are you hon ??


----------



## clogs

Hi Myton


I am glad you had a good holiday I was beginning to think that everyone had been kidnapped by aliens!!! Where did you end up going. I must say I have got p8ssed a few times myself and I have started smoking again!!! Agggh I will give up again before we try again in a few months.


All has been ok I ended up having to have the pregnancy "evacuated" last week, I was expecting a tablet but it was more like a forceps massacre and them nipping in and out of the room while I am spread eagled without a curtain around me. Ended up staying in and having pessaries too, all rather barbaric and DH and I didn't seem to react as each other wanted which was crap. I had a melt down last week having kept the stiff upper lip, but we are through that phase and back on track and getting on again so I think the worst is over.


What are you doing have you stuck to your decision not to try again?


Had a dinner party a couple of weeks ago with really close friends and it was great to get the focus off bloody IVF we all stayed up till 6am and had a riot. However, I just can't let go of the urge to have a kid. My husband wants me to chill and not get stressy about it that old adage it will happen if I relax!!! Trust me I have had a lot of chilled out sex in my life before I knew I had an issue and never got pregnant!!! I don't know all just stressy huh.


Lovely to hear from you> How are you coping are you moving on?


Love Cxxx


----------



## Myton

Hi Hon,

It sounds like you have been through the mill abit with it all, I hope you are OK. 

I am doing fine, stepping off the rollercoaster is actually a relief if that makes sense. If I am honest I was never that keen on having kids, it was mostly DH driven but once I started I didn't want to admit defeat. But 8 years on, a MC an ectopic, 2 IUI's and 4 IVF's I think is enough for anyone - at least we tried.

There was alot of guilt about not providing grand kids for my mum and dad but I think you have to look out for no.1 sometimes.

We have planned holidays for the next few years LOL and have a bucket list of places we would like to go so kids are out of the picture for now. We have decided no more treatment but if by some miracle it happens naturally we will go with the flow and be thrilled to pieces.

When are you planning on going again ??

Take care

Kate


----------



## clogs

Hi Myton


You have more than tried I would say. Try Zanzibar for a trip it is fabulous. I do understand the relief at least you won't be dangling and I think with all that treatment you certainly know you have done everything humanly possible to have kids and can move on.


I am feeling better and like you have been trying for 8 years and have never used contraception but as first IVF I am going to have another whirl. It is bloody stressful though and I am not sure it is great for relationships.


Don't feel bad about grand kids all your parents want is to see you happy and well, I know that is what my parents think. My Dad doesn't want me to keep trying too long as he has hated me having a number of ops to get this far. They value you far more than a grandchild they have never met. I find my friends are worse they seem to think if you don't have kids you are not complete.


We will both be fine and I would like to know how you are getting on.


Have  a fab weekend I am going to have a ***.


Love Cxxxx


----------

